# Ho tradito



## Pazza (21 Agosto 2015)

Non ho mai tradito...Ma nella vita, mai dire mai. Ho 17 anni (piccola lo so) e sto insieme a questo ragazzo di 19. Non avevo mai incontrato una persona come lui, che mi volesse così bene e sono certa che farebbe tutto per me. Qualche giorno fa però l'ho tradito con un'altro ragazzo 18enne. Ci siamo incontrati una sera insieme ad altri due amici che si piacevano. Io dissi che ero fidanzata però a lui sembrava non importare. Un giorno andiamo tutti in piscina e in quella giornata lui mi bacia! Volevo morire. Ho pensato subito al mio fidanzato, a come ci sarebbe rimasto male e avrebbe sofferto, a come sono stata idiota e a come mi sarei sentita anche io. Bhè, posso dire che mi sento una vera mer**. Sto malissimo e ho paura di piangere avanti a lui improvvisamente. 
Cosa dovrei fare..? Dirglielo? Ho paura che mi lasci..non voglio perderlo.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito...Ma nella vita, mai dire mai. Ho 17 anni (piccola lo so) e sto insieme a questo ragazzo di 19. Non avevo mai incontrato una persona come lui, che mi volesse così bene e sono certa che farebbe tutto per me. Qualche giorno fa però l'ho tradito con un'altro ragazzo 18enne. Ci siamo incontrati una sera insieme ad altri due amici che si piacevano. Io dissi che ero fidanzata però a lui sembrava non importare. Un giorno andiamo tutti in piscina e in quella giornata lui mi bacia! Volevo morire. Ho pensato subito al mio fidanzato, a come ci sarebbe rimasto male e avrebbe sofferto, a come sono stata idiota e a come mi sarei sentita anche io. Bhè, posso dire che mi sento una vera mer**. Sto malissimo e ho paura di piangere avanti a lui improvvisamente.
> Cosa dovrei fare..? Dirglielo? Ho paura che mi lasci..non voglio perderlo.


Benvenuta!

Direi che prima di farti tutte queste domande su qualcosa che in pratica non esiste, dovresti fartene invece qualcuna sul tuo relazionarti agli altri, che suppongo - per la tua età - sia bello incasinato di per sè.

PS - Il tuo nick mi piace. Parlacene!


----------



## Zod (21 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito...Ma nella vita, mai dire mai. Ho 17 anni (piccola lo so) e sto insieme a questo ragazzo di 19. Non avevo mai incontrato una persona come lui, che mi volesse così bene e sono certa che farebbe tutto per me. Qualche giorno fa però l'ho tradito con un'altro ragazzo 18enne. Ci siamo incontrati una sera insieme ad altri due amici che si piacevano. Io dissi che ero fidanzata però a lui sembrava non importare. Un giorno andiamo tutti in piscina e in quella giornata lui mi bacia! Volevo morire. Ho pensato subito al mio fidanzato, a come ci sarebbe rimasto male e avrebbe sofferto, a come sono stata idiota e a come mi sarei sentita anche io. Bhè, posso dire che mi sento una vera mer**. Sto malissimo e ho paura di piangere avanti a lui improvvisamente.
> Cosa dovrei fare..? Dirglielo? Ho paura che mi lasci..non voglio perderlo.


Quando hai baciato l'altro non avevi paura di perdere il tuo ragazzo.  Quindi prendi atto che non sei pronta ad una vita da impegnata, lascialo, e vivi da single. Non c'è niente di male ad essere single,  il brutto è quando si vuole tutto, vita di coppia e vita da single insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

Tradire implica una scelta. Se un modo di fare amichevole è stato confuso non è tradimento.
Sei fortunatamente ancora assoluta e probabilmente lo sarà anche il tuo ragazzo.
Però quando si vuole essere puri si rischia di fare danni. È recente il fatto di un ragazzino ucciso per gelosia.
Non so se sia il caso di parlarne.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Quando hai baciato l'altro non avevi paura di perdere il tuo ragazzo.  Quindi prendi atto che non sei pronta ad una vita da impegnata, lascialo, e vivi da single. Non c'è niente di male ad essere single,  il brutto è quando si vuole tutto, vita di coppia e vita da single insieme.


Se non che a 17 anni _devi _provare, che non sai.


----------



## spleen (21 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito...Ma nella vita, mai dire mai. Ho 17 anni (piccola lo so) e sto insieme a questo ragazzo di 19. *Non avevo mai incontrato una persona come lui, che mi volesse così bene e sono certa che farebbe tutto per me.* Qualche giorno fa però l'ho tradito con un'altro ragazzo 18enne. Ci siamo incontrati una sera insieme ad altri due amici che si piacevano. Io dissi che ero fidanzata però a lui sembrava non importare. Un giorno andiamo tutti in piscina e in quella giornata lui mi bacia! Volevo morire. Ho pensato subito al mio fidanzato, a come ci sarebbe rimasto male e avrebbe sofferto, a come sono stata idiota e a come mi sarei sentita anche io. Bhè, posso dire che mi sento una vera mer**. Sto malissimo e ho paura di piangere avanti a lui improvvisamente.
> Cosa dovrei fare..? Dirglielo? Ho paura che mi lasci..non voglio perderlo.


Non hai mai tradito finora e hai 17 anni..... beh, cominciamo bene. 

Ciao, prima di tutto calmati e tira un bel respiro. Alla tua età è facile assolutizzare situazioni che invece dovresti inserire in un contesto, cerca di riflettere con calma sul quello che è accaduto, senza lasciarti sballottare dagli impulsi.
Ti faccio notare una cosa, il neretto, tu parli di lui verso di te, ma tu gli vuoi bene? Quanto è importante per te, su cosa si basa il sentimento che provi per lui? Al netto degli accadimenti dovresti riflettere su questo che è la cosa più importante adesso.


----------



## dimmidinò (21 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito...Ma nella vita, mai dire mai. Ho 17 anni (piccola lo so) e sto insieme a questo ragazzo di 19. Non avevo mai incontrato una persona come lui, che mi volesse così bene e sono certa che farebbe tutto per me. Qualche giorno fa però l'ho tradito con un'altro ragazzo 18enne. Ci siamo incontrati una sera insieme ad altri due amici che si piacevano. Io dissi che ero fidanzata però a lui sembrava non importare. Un giorno andiamo tutti in piscina e in quella giornata lui mi bacia! Volevo morire. Ho pensato subito al mio fidanzato, a come ci sarebbe rimasto male e avrebbe sofferto, a come sono stata idiota e a come mi sarei sentita anche io. Bhè, posso dire che mi sento una vera mer**. Sto malissimo e ho paura di piangere avanti a lui improvvisamente.
> Cosa dovrei fare..? Dirglielo? Ho paura che mi lasci..non voglio perderlo.


ti ha vista qualcuno?


----------



## epitaph (21 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito...Ma nella vita, mai dire mai. Ho 17 anni (piccola lo so) e sto insieme a questo ragazzo di 19. Non avevo mai incontrato una persona come lui, che mi volesse così bene e sono certa che farebbe tutto per me. Qualche giorno fa però l'ho tradito con un'altro ragazzo 18enne. Ci siamo incontrati una sera insieme ad altri due amici che si piacevano. Io dissi che ero fidanzata però a lui sembrava non importare. Un giorno andiamo tutti in piscina e in quella giornata lui mi bacia! Volevo morire. Ho pensato subito al mio fidanzato, a come ci sarebbe rimasto male e avrebbe sofferto, a come sono stata idiota e a come mi sarei sentita anche io. Bhè, posso dire che mi sento una vera mer**. Sto malissimo e ho paura di piangere avanti a lui improvvisamente.
> Cosa dovrei fare..? Dirglielo? Ho paura che mi lasci..non voglio perderlo.


Prendi il tuo diario (se esiste ancora e non si è trasformato anche lui in smartphone... ) e prova a scrivere un dialogo immaginario tra te e il tuo fidanzato in cui gli confidi l'avvenimento. Ovviamente devi scrivere anche le possibili sue risposte e reazioni. Puoi scriverne anche 2 o 3 versioni con reazioni diverse da parte sua, da quella che più temi a quella che più auspichi. Fatto questo metti via il diario e non pensarci più per 15 giorni: cancella proprio l'episodio e incontra pure il tuo fidanzato sforzandoti di far finta che non sia mai successo nulla (va da se che _l'altro_ non lo devi più vedere ovviamente). Dal 16 giorno puoi ricominciare a pensarci e, se vorrai, a trovare il momento più giusto per confidargli l'accaduto.
Ciao.


----------



## disincantata (21 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito...Ma nella vita, mai dire mai. Ho 17 anni (piccola lo so) e sto insieme a questo ragazzo di 19. Non avevo mai incontrato una persona come lui, che mi volesse così bene e sono certa che farebbe tutto per me. Qualche giorno fa però l'ho tradito con un'altro ragazzo 18enne. Ci siamo incontrati una sera insieme ad altri due amici che si piacevano. Io dissi che ero fidanzata però a lui sembrava non importare. Un giorno andiamo tutti in piscina e in quella giornata lui mi bacia! Volevo morire. Ho pensato subito al mio fidanzato, a come ci sarebbe rimasto male e avrebbe sofferto, a come sono stata idiota e a come mi sarei sentita anche io. Bhè, posso dire che mi sento una vera mer**. Sto malissimo e ho paura di piangere avanti a lui improvvisamente.
> Cosa dovrei fare..? Dirglielo? Ho paura che mi lasci..non voglio perderlo.



Ho letto solo la prima riga....17 anni....volevi un primato nel tradire?

A 17 anni che ci fai qui?

Divertiti.

BENVENUTA.


----------



## Eratò (21 Agosto 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho letto solo la prima riga....17 anni....volevi un primato nel tradire?
> 
> A 17 anni che ci fai qui?
> 
> ...


Stavo per scrivere lo stesso. Benvenuta piccola pazza!


----------



## dimmidinò (21 Agosto 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho letto solo la prima riga....17 anni....volevi un primato nel tradire?
> 
> A 17 anni che ci fai qui?
> 
> ...


ma va, volete dirmi tutte che a 17 anni non avete mai dato un bacetto ad un altro ragazzo mentre stavate insieme ad un ragazzo?
ma per cortesiaaaaa.. cos'è il circolo delle puritane?

adesso, non so quanti anni abbiate, ma penso che negli ultimi 20-30 anni fosse lecito uscire il pomeriggio ed incontrare qualcuno del sesso opposto.

se invece intendevi che a 17 anni non dovrebbe preoccuparsene ed arrivare a scrivere qua, sono d'accordo.. ma questo ragionamento lo puoi fare solo se non hai 17 anni! ora è preoccupata poverina, le si stringerà lo stomaco ogni volta che ci pensa!


----------



## disincantata (21 Agosto 2015)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma va, volete dirmi tutte che a 17 anni non avete mai dato un bacetto ad un altro ragazzo mentre stavate insieme ad un ragazzo?
> ma per cortesiaaaaa.. cos'è il circolo delle puritane?
> 
> adesso, non so quanti anni abbiate, ma penso che negli ultimi 20-30 anni fosse lecito uscire il pomeriggio ed incontrare qualcuno del sesso opposto.
> ...



INTENDEVO  ESATTAMENTE   il contrario.

Che a 17 anni puoi baciare tranquillamente un altro in un attimo di allegria e  spensieratezza senza farti paturgne di alcun genere.


----------



## dimmidinò (21 Agosto 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> INTENDEVO  ESATTAMENTE   il contrario.
> 
> Che a 17 anni puoi baciare tranquillamente un altro in un attimo di allegria e  spensieratezza senza farti paturgne di alcun genere.


ah ok! perchè altrimenti avrei dovuto chiamare un terapeuta per analizzare la mia adolescenza malata! mi stavo già preoccupando!!!


----------



## disincantata (21 Agosto 2015)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ah ok! perchè altrimenti avrei dovuto chiamare un terapeuta per analizzare la mia adolescenza malata! mi stavo già preoccupando!!!



Tranquilla, do solo consigli con il senno del poi. 

Al contrario di Bocca di Rosa, tornassi indietro qualche bacio in piu' soprattutto a 17 anni lo darei.

Invece e' proprio l'eta' in cui ho conosciuto il mio primo grande amore ed ero, naturalmente,  nel senso che non pensavo ad altro, felice e fedele.   E pure lui.

Poi fatti assurdi ci hanno diviso. 

Mi lascio' lui, poi pentito ma troppo tardi.


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Quando hai baciato l'altro non avevi paura di perdere il tuo ragazzo.  Quindi prendi atto che non sei pronta ad una vita da impegnata, lascialo, e vivi da single. Non c'è niente di male ad essere single,  il brutto è quando si vuole tutto, vita di coppia e vita da single insieme.


vita di coppia? ha 17 anni, probabilmente vivrà con i genitori, e forse anche lui
lasciamole immaginare com'è la vita di coppia


----------



## Domhet (21 Agosto 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> INTENDEVO  ESATTAMENTE   il contrario.
> 
> Che a 17 anni puoi baciare tranquillamente un altro in un attimo di allegria e  spensieratezza senza farti paturgne di alcun genere.



Eh sì, perchè c'è un'etá per fare le puttanate con spensieratezza e una in cui bisogna mettere la testa a posto.


----------



## dimmidinò (21 Agosto 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Eh sì, perchè c'è un'etá per fare le puttanate con spensieratezza e una in cui bisogna mettere la testa a posto.


Colgo dell'ironia in questa affermazione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2015)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma va, volete dirmi tutte che a 17 anni non avete mai dato un bacetto ad un altro ragazzo mentre stavate insieme ad un ragazzo?
> ma per cortesiaaaaa.. cos'è il circolo delle puritane?
> 
> adesso, non so quanti anni abbiate, ma penso che negli ultimi 20-30 anni fosse lecito uscire il pomeriggio ed incontrare qualcuno del sesso opposto.
> ...


Qua nei dintorni penso che potranno confermarti da più parti che io puritana non lo sono per niente.
A diciassette anni è normale tutto, anche prendere maledettamente sul serio una cosa che a te sembra una sciocchezza.
É un bene che questa ragazza ( che non è pazza come vorrebbe far pensare col suo nick) si senta in colpa e si faccia delle domande. É normale che senta il peso di un fatto che non vuole condividere con il suo ragazzo. É normale che possa pensare al tradimento come una cosa iniqua e niente affatto leggera.
E che in base anche a questo faccia delle scelte.
Io a diciassette anni difficilmente avrei baciato un altro se avessi avuto un fidanzato.
Non ho mai sopportato che si consideri la giovinezza il rifugio peccatorum dove qualsiasi cosa è lecita.


----------



## dimmidinò (21 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qua nei dintorni penso che potranno confermarti da più parti che io puritana non lo sono per niente.
> A diciassette anni è normale tutto, anche prendere maledettamente sul serio una cosa che a te sembra una sciocchezza.
> É un bene che questa ragazza ( che non è pazza come vorrebbe far pensare col suo nick) si senta in colpa e si faccia delle domande. É normale che senta il peso di un fatto che non vuole condividere con il suo ragazzo. É normale che possa pensare al tradimento come una cosa iniqua e niente affatto leggera.
> E che in base anche a questo faccia delle scelte.
> ...


E chi ha mai detto il contrario?


----------



## spleen (21 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qua nei dintorni penso che potranno confermarti da più parti che io puritana non lo sono per niente.
> A diciassette anni è normale tutto, anche prendere maledettamente sul serio una cosa che a te sembra una sciocchezza.
> É un bene che questa ragazza ( che non è pazza come vorrebbe far pensare col suo nick) si senta in colpa e si faccia delle domande. É normale che senta il peso di un fatto che non vuole condividere con il suo ragazzo. É normale che possa pensare al tradimento come una cosa iniqua e niente affatto leggera.
> E che in base anche a questo faccia delle scelte.
> ...


Quoto tutto, in particolare il neretto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qua nei dintorni penso che potranno confermarti da più parti che io puritana non lo sono per niente.
> A diciassette anni è normale tutto, anche prendere maledettamente sul serio una cosa che a te sembra una sciocchezza.
> É un bene che questa ragazza ( che non è pazza come vorrebbe far pensare col suo nick) si senta in colpa e si faccia delle domande. É normale che senta il peso di un fatto che non vuole condividere con il suo ragazzo. É normale che possa pensare al tradimento come una cosa iniqua e niente affatto leggera.
> E che in base anche a questo faccia delle scelte.
> ...



Quoto. Detto questo giovane pulzella impara che gli errori nella vita si fanno per non farne dei più grandi in seguito. Tu dici che l'altro ti ha baciato. Eri legata? Se non lo eri l'hai voluto pure tu. Su questo devi riflettere. Perché hai voluto baciarlo e quando l'hai voluto? Perché se non capisci questo entrerai nella folta schiera di quelli a cui le cose capitano sempre a prescindere dalla loro volontà. I paraculo. Ora non dico che ti devi flagellare. Devi solo capire cosa vuoi e perché. In modo che al prossimo che ci prova tu sappia prima come vuoi reagire e perché. Stai cominciando a conoscerti non avere paura di quello che provi, impara solo a gestirlo.


----------



## Domhet (22 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quoto. Detto questo giovane pulzella impara che gli errori nella vita si fanno per non farne dei più grandi in seguito. Tu dici che l'altro ti ha baciato. Eri legata? Se non lo eri l'hai voluto pure tu. Su questo devi riflettere. Perché hai voluto baciarlo e quando l'hai voluto? Perché se non capisci questo entrerai nella folta schiera di quelli a cui le cose capitano sempre a prescindere dalla loro volontà. I paraculo. Ora non dico che ti devi flagellare. Devi solo capire cosa vuoi e perché. In modo che al prossimo che ci prova tu sappia prima come vuoi reagire e perché. Stai cominciando a conoscerti non avere paura di quello che provi, impara solo a gestirlo.



Altrimenti rimane solo un gran Dolore...


----------



## Pazza (23 Agosto 2015)

Grazie a tutti per avermi risposto 
Volevo rispondere io ad alcune delle vostre.. Il ragazzo lo conoscevo da poco, e non avevo nessun rapporto con lui. Diciamo che quello che è successo è completamente in segreto perchè l'unica persona che mi ha vista è stata mia cugina. Forse è stato questo che mi ha spinto a provare, il fatto che sarei stata sicura che non lo sarebbe venuto a sapere..però questa non è comunque una cosa per pararsi il cu** 
Io non voglio dire di amarlo, perchè non lo amo..Però gli voglio bene, anche troppo. Con lui sono me stessa e non ho vergogna e paura di niente. (cosa mai successa) Però forse è vero che non sono pronta per una relazione... 
Ho visto il mio ragazzo il giorno dopo che è successo tutto..non pensavo spesso a quello che era accaduto il giorno prima, ma quando ci pensavo mi venivano quasi le lacrime agli occhi e lui mi chiedeva in quei momenti cosa avessi e io gli dicevo che "non volevo che s ne andasse". Per lui il senso era "nella giornata", ma per me il senso era "da me".
Tutti mi avete detto che il nick name non è adatto a me..credetemi, lo è.
Grazie a tutti per il benvenuto! 
ps- il ragazzo con cui ho tradito, continua a messaggiarmi...


----------



## Pazza (23 Agosto 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Altrimenti rimane solo un gran Dolore...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quoto. Detto questo giovane pulzella impara che gli errori nella vita si fanno per non farne dei più grandi in seguito. Tu dici che l'altro ti ha baciato. Eri legata? Se non lo eri l'hai voluto pure tu. Su questo devi riflettere. Perché hai voluto baciarlo e quando l'hai voluto? Perché se non capisci questo entrerai nella folta schiera di quelli a cui le cose capitano sempre a prescindere dalla loro volontà. I paraculo. Ora non dico che ti devi flagellare. Devi solo capire cosa vuoi e perché. In modo che al prossimo che ci prova tu sappia prima come vuoi reagire e perché. Stai cominciando a conoscerti non avere paura di quello che provi, impara solo a gestirlo.





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> 
> Direi che prima di farti tutte queste domande su qualcosa che in pratica non esiste, dovresti fartene invece qualcuna sul tuo relazionarti agli altri, che suppongo - per la tua età - sia bello incasinato di per sè.
> 
> PS - Il tuo nick mi piace. Parlacene!


Pazza- Ho scelto questo nick perchè se dovessi descrivermi in poche parole, mi definirei un piccolo cofanetto dove vuoi metterci dentro troppe cose con rabbia.. Una di quelle che se ha il 50% di azzeccare qualcosa, tranquilli, non lo farà. 
*Ho un carattere un po' strano...sono riservata, impacciata all'inizio..ma dopo un po' sono tutto il contrario. Preferisco sempre far parlare gli altri, risolvere i problemi altrui che i miei. 
*Amo stare da sola...se per esempio dovessi uscire anche solo un'ora con dei miei amici, devo almeno stare a casa un giorno intero. Non concludo mai niente, anche se ho mille idee in testa. Ho sbalzi d'umore, le persone a volte potrebbero pensare che non sono importanti per me, e non è assolutamente vero. E' solo che a volte vorrei solo rimanere sola per un po.


----------



## perplesso (23 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per avermi risposto
> Volevo rispondere io ad alcune delle vostre.. Il ragazzo lo conoscevo da poco, e non avevo nessun rapporto con lui. Diciamo che quello che è successo è completamente in segreto perchè l'unica persona che mi ha vista è stata mia cugina. Forse è stato questo che mi ha spinto a provare, il fatto che sarei stata sicura che non lo sarebbe venuto a sapere..però questa non è comunque una cosa per pararsi il cu**
> Io non voglio dire di amarlo, perchè non lo amo..Però gli voglio bene, anche troppo. Con lui sono me stessa e non ho vergogna e paura di niente. (cosa mai successa) Però forse è vero che non sono pronta per una relazione...
> Ho visto il mio ragazzo il giorno dopo che è successo tutto..non pensavo spesso a quello che era accaduto il giorno prima, ma quando ci pensavo mi venivano quasi le lacrime agli occhi e lui mi chiedeva in quei momenti cosa avessi e io gli dicevo che "non volevo che s ne andasse". Per lui il senso era "nella giornata", ma per me il senso era "da me".
> ...


...allora il cerino è acceso.   occhio a non bruciarti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Pazza- Ho scelto questo nick perchè se dovessi descrivermi in poche parole, mi definirei un piccolo cofanetto dove vuoi metterci dentro troppe cose con rabbia.. Una di quelle che se ha il 50% di azzeccare qualcosa, tranquilli, non lo farà.
> *Ho un carattere un po' strano...sono riservata, impacciata all'inizio..ma dopo un po' sono tutto il contrario. Preferisco sempre far parlare gli altri, risolvere i problemi altrui che i miei.
> *Amo stare da sola...se per esempio dovessi uscire anche solo un'ora con dei miei amici, devo almeno stare a casa un giorno intero. Non concludo mai niente, anche se ho mille idee in testa. Ho sbalzi d'umore, le persone a volte potrebbero pensare che non sono importanti per me, e non è assolutamente vero. E' solo che a volte vorrei solo rimanere sola per un po.


Non sei pazza, né strana, sei tu e non devi essere uguale agli altri, però sei tu di 17 anni. Se penso a me a quell'età mi vedo da sola con gli occhiali da sole per isolarmi, ascoltando musica in disparte. 

Stai crescendo.


----------



## Spot (23 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Pazza- Ho scelto questo nick perchè se dovessi descrivermi in poche parole, mi definirei un piccolo cofanetto dove vuoi metterci dentro troppe cose con rabbia.. Una di quelle che se ha il 50% di azzeccare qualcosa, tranquilli, non lo farà.
> *Ho un carattere un po' strano...sono riservata, impacciata all'inizio..ma dopo un po' sono tutto il contrario. Preferisco sempre far parlare gli altri, risolvere i problemi altrui che i miei.
> *Amo stare da sola...se per esempio dovessi uscire anche solo un'ora con dei miei amici, devo almeno stare a casa un giorno intero. Non concludo mai niente, anche se ho mille idee in testa. Ho sbalzi d'umore, le persone a volte potrebbero pensare che non sono importanti per me, e non è assolutamente vero. E' solo che a volte vorrei solo rimanere sola per un po.


Ciao e benvenuta.
Non hai un carattere strano. Hai il tuo carattere e questo va bene. E da come lo descrivi è anche un quadro molto carino.

A parte questo, cosa vorresti ora? Da te, dal tuo ragazzo, dal tipo che hai baciato?


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qua nei dintorni penso che potranno confermarti da più parti che io puritana non lo sono per niente.
> A diciassette anni è normale tutto, anche prendere maledettamente sul serio una cosa che a te sembra una sciocchezza.
> É un bene che questa ragazza ( che non è pazza come vorrebbe far pensare col suo nick) si senta in colpa e si faccia delle domande. É normale che senta il peso di un fatto che non vuole condividere con il suo ragazzo. É normale che possa pensare al tradimento come una cosa iniqua e niente affatto leggera.
> E che in base anche a questo faccia delle scelte.
> ...


Ma dài....se non si fanno cazzate a 17 anni (ma anche a 30) quando le si fa ? 
Partendo dal presupposto che il tradimento caratterizza gran parte degli esseri umani (dato incontestabile) direi che finchè non si è sposati e non si hanno figli una sbandata la si può tranquillamente comprendere, viceversa molto meno...


----------



## Pazza (24 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta.
> Non hai un carattere strano. Hai il tuo carattere e questo va bene. E da come lo descrivi è anche un quadro molto carino.
> 
> A parte questo, cosa vorresti ora? Da te, dal tuo ragazzo, dal tipo che hai baciato?



Io non pretendo nulla..dico sempre che ogni cosa accade per un motivo. Se accadrà qualcos'altro con il tipo 18enne? Credo di no, perchè forse questa sbandata mi ha aiutata a capire ciò che davvero sento e sento che voglio continuare con il mio ragazzo anche se so che è una cosa sbagliata non dirglielo. Quello che accadrà,accadrà. 

Grazie comunque


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma dài....se non si fanno cazzate a 17 anni (ma anche a 30) quando le si fa ?
> Partendo dal presupposto che il tradimento caratterizza gran parte degli esseri umani (dato incontestabile) direi che finchè non si è sposati e non si hanno figli una sbandata la si può tranquillamente comprendere, viceversa molto meno...



quoto
e un bacio dato così all'improvviso non mi sembra un tradimento vero e proprio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma dài....se non si fanno cazzate a 17 anni (ma anche a 30) quando le si fa ?
> Partendo dal presupposto che il tradimento caratterizza gran parte degli esseri umani (dato incontestabile) direi che finchè non si è sposati e non si hanno figli una sbandata la si può tranquillamente comprendere, viceversa molto meno...


Ti piaceva fare cazzate? Le hai fatte? Buon per te.
Questo buonismo d'accatto per la me stessa giovane non l'ho mai avuto, e lo trovo quanto di più deleterio per le nuove generazioni. 
Del resto, con una generazione di genitori come noi....


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti piaceva fare cazzate? Le hai fatte? Buon per te.
> Questo buonismo d'accatto per la me stessa giovane non l'ho mai avuto, e lo trovo quanto di più deleterio per le nuove generazioni.
> Del resto, con una generazione di genitori come noi....


quale buonismo?


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti piaceva fare cazzate? Le hai fatte? Buon per te.
> Questo buonismo d'accatto per la me stessa giovane non l'ho mai avuto, e lo trovo quanto di più deleterio per le nuove generazioni.
> Del resto, con una generazione di genitori come noi....


Ne ho fatte, in ambito 'relazionale' ahimè poco o niente.
E se le avessi fatte (e subìte) avrei sicuramente avuto una tempra differente, almeno per il piano che ci riguarda.
Non si può non essere indulgenti con una diciassettenne che ha tradito il fidanzatino e che quasi quasi glielo vuole anche andare a confessare (contrariamente al 99 % dei traditori).
Francamente le storie che mi ispirano intransigenza (quella che traspare dalle tue parole) sono decisamente altre, e qui ne è pieno...


----------



## sienne (24 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

secondo me, si tratta di dare alle cose il giusto peso. Anche a diciassette anni. Tacciare certi comportamenti semplicemente come cavolate, impedisce a scoprirsi e a collocarsi nell'insieme da una parte e dall'altra nel prendere coscienza e considerazione degli altri. Mi ricorda il periodo che lavoravo nel campo del bullismo. Quanti genitori e adulti ritenevano che fossero solo delle cavolate da giovani ... mentre dall'altra parte si vivevano dei veri traumi. 


sienne


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, si tratta di dare alle cose il giusto peso. Anche a diciassette anni. Tacciare certi comportamenti semplicemente come cavolate, impedisce a scoprirsi e a collocarsi nell'insieme da una parte e dall'altra nel prendere coscienza e considerazione degli altri. Mi ricorda il periodo che lavoravo nel campo del bullismo. Quanti genitori e adulti ritenevano che fossero solo delle cavolate da giovani ... mentre dall'altra parte si vivevano dei veri traumi.
> 
> ...


ma nel bullismo c'è sopraffazione, prepotenza, cattiveria, senso di impunità del branco etc. etc., insomma è un fenomeno molto preoccupante
un bacio segreto non c'entra nulla con tutto questo, secondo me, e lei ne è pure molto dispiaciuta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *Ne ho fatte, in ambito 'relazionale' ahimè poco o niente.*
> E se le avessi fatte (e subìte) avrei sicuramente avuto una tempra differente, almeno per il piano che ci riguarda.
> Non si può non essere indulgenti con una diciassettenne che ha tradito il fidanzatino e che quasi quasi glielo vuole anche andare a confessare (contrariamente al 99 % dei traditori).
> Francamente le storie che mi ispirano intransigenza (quella che traspare dalle tue parole) sono decisamente altre, e qui ne è pieno...



ecco, neanche io ne ho fatte, subite qualcuna in più.
ma non ritengo più che averle fatte preservi dai futuri tradimenti (fatti e subiti) o ti dia una marcia in più.

ritengo anche che non valga la pena che la nostra amica stia a fustigarsi troppo per il fatto, ma che ne cerchi una giusta collocazione: del resto mi sembra che lo stia facendo.
non trovo invece un buon messaggio da parte di adulti questo minimizzare e dare per buono che la gioventù sia l'area franca dove anche il tradimento può diventare "la cazzata del giorno", tanto si fa in tempo a riparare.
piuttosto mi sto zitta e ascolto, tanto per capirci.


----------



## Spot (24 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma nel bullismo c'è sopraffazione, prepotenza, cattiveria, senso di impunità del branco etc. etc., insomma è un fenomeno molto preoccupante
> un bacio segreto non c'entra nulla con tutto questo, secondo me, e lei ne è pure molto dispiaciuta


Ok, ma sottovalutare il peso che può avere una cosa del genere su una coppia di 18enni è un grave errore da parte di un adulto, a mio avviso.
E se la ragazza è qui vuol dire che la cosa le pesa e la disorienta. Avrà effetti sulla sua relazione e sui sentimenti del ragazzo.
Classificarlo come una marachella da guardare con indulgenza e simpatia è offensivo.


----------



## Spot (24 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Io non pretendo nulla..dico sempre che ogni cosa accade per un motivo. Se accadrà qualcos'altro con il tipo 18enne? Credo di no, perchè forse questa sbandata mi ha aiutata a capire ciò che davvero sento e sento che voglio continuare con il mio ragazzo anche se so che è una cosa sbagliata non dirglielo. Quello che accadrà,accadrà.
> 
> Grazie comunque


Non si tratta delle tue pretese, ma di cosa desideri al momento. E capire cosa desideri per te stessa è importante.
E no, le cose non accadono, le cose le scegli.

Perciò tu desideri di rimanere col tuo ragazzo e di non dirgli nulla.
L'altro hai intenzione di allontanarlo, di essere più fredda con lui, o desideri che rimanga e magari continui a gironzolarti attorno?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ok, ma sottovalutare il peso che può avere una cosa del genere su una coppia di 18enni è un grave errore da parte di un adulto, a mio avviso.
> E se la ragazza è qui vuol dire che la cosa le pesa e la disorienta. Avrà effetti sulla sua relazione e sui sentimenti del ragazzo.
> Classificarlo come una marachella da guardare con indulgenza e simpatia è offensivo.



Si è cercato di tirarla su.
I drammi da giovani quando si è ancora puri sono devastanti.
Per chi non lo ricordasse consiglio il cd QPGA di Baglioni.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si è cercato di tirarla su.
> I drammi da giovani quando si è ancora puri sono devastanti.
> Per chi non lo ricordasse consiglio il cd QPGA di Baglioni.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O8dqTe9tBkw


----------



## free (25 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ok, ma sottovalutare il peso che può avere una cosa del genere su una coppia di 18enni è un grave errore da parte di un adulto, a mio avviso.
> E se la ragazza è qui vuol dire che la cosa le pesa e la disorienta. Avrà effetti sulla sua relazione e sui sentimenti del ragazzo.
> Classificarlo come una marachella da guardare con indulgenza e simpatia è offensivo.


ma non mi sembra che la pazza sia venuta qui a vantarsi della sua marachella, anzi! ne è molto dispiaciuta, e secondo me lei stessa tra qualche anno ripenserà a quello che è successo e alle sue sensazioni con un sorriso
noi invece dovremmo fare la faccia brutta? secondo me no, almeno se non vogliamo perdere la misura delle cose


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma nel bullismo c'è sopraffazione, prepotenza, cattiveria, senso di impunità del branco etc. etc., insomma è un fenomeno molto preoccupante
> un bacio segreto non c'entra nulla con tutto questo, secondo me, e lei ne è pure molto dispiaciuta



Ciao

mi sono riferita al comportamento di alcuni adulti verso il mondo giovanile. Che c'è questa tendenza a tacciare tutto come non tanto importante, perché sono giovani. Sia ciò un tradimento, un furto, il bullismo ecc. 
Ho provato ad esprimere il pensiero, che anche a 17 anni le cose hanno una loro importanza. 

Infatti, lei ne è dispiaciuta. Ha dato all'accaduto una certa importanza. Una bellissima occasione per riflettere e per imparare a conoscersi e capire ecc. ecc. senza naturalmente farne un dramma, ma non mi sembra che stia andando in quella direzione. Perciò non so o non capisco a cosa giovi, dire che sono solo cavolate ... 


sienne


----------



## free (25 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sono riferita al comportamento di alcuni adulti verso il mondo giovanile. Che c'è questa tendenza a tacciare tutto come non tanto importante, perché sono giovani. Sia ciò un tradimento, un furto, il bullismo ecc.
> Ho provato ad esprimere il pensiero, che anche a 17 anni le cose hanno una loro importanza.
> ...


non è una cavolata, tuttavia rimane un bacio dato all'improvviso a 17 anni, niente di più e niente di meno
e secondo me è vero che c'è un'età per fare cavolate, non che sia obbligatorio per carità, tuttavia le stesse cose fatte da adulti sarebbero fuori luogo, o ridicole, o a nessuno verrebbero in mente etc.
per dire, quest'estate caldissima mi ha fatto ricordare quando da ragazzini entravamo di notte di nascosto nelle piscine scavalcando le reti (che potrebbe anche essere pericoloso, se qualcuno si sente male e non c'è il bagnino, però eravamo in tanti)...adesso mica lo rifarei, è una cavolata che ti viene in mente a quell'età


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> non è una cavolata, tuttavia rimane un bacio dato all'improvviso a 17 anni, niente di più e niente di meno
> e secondo me è vero che c'è un'età per fare cavolate, non che sia obbligatorio per carità, tuttavia le stesse cose fatte da adulti sarebbero fuori luogo, o ridicole, o a nessuno verrebbero in mente etc.
> per dire, quest'estate caldissima mi ha fatto ricordare quando da ragazzini entravamo di notte di nascosto nelle piscine scavalcando le reti (che potrebbe anche essere pericoloso, se qualcuno si sente male e non c'è il bagnino, però eravamo in tanti)...adesso mica lo rifarei, è una cavolata che ti viene in mente a quell'età



Ciao

infatti, è questo che intendevo ... :up:


sienne


----------



## Spot (25 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non mi sembra che la pazza sia venuta qui a vantarsi della sua marachella, anzi! ne è molto dispiaciuta, e secondo me lei stessa tra qualche anno ripenserà a quello che è successo e alle sue sensazioni con un sorriso
> noi invece dovremmo fare la faccia brutta? secondo me no, almeno se non vogliamo perdere la misura delle cose


Nooo. Non farle la faccia brutta, ma darle attenzione. Semplicemente ho l'impressione che alcuni utenti abbiano minimizzato un po' troppo, quando secondo me è un caso da prendere altrettanto seriamente di altri.


----------



## Pazza (25 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non si tratta delle tue pretese, ma di cosa desideri al momento. E capire cosa desideri per te stessa è importante.
> E no, le cose non accadono, le cose le scegli.
> 
> Perciò tu desideri di rimanere col tuo ragazzo e di non dirgli nulla.
> L'altro hai intenzione di allontanarlo, di essere più fredda con lui, o desideri che rimanga e magari continui a gironzolarti attorno?


Assolutamente non lo rivedrò. Diciamoci la verità, anche se volessi restare in un rapporto di amicizia ,non si potrebbe. Anche perchè lui è un tipo che non si fidanzata, ha la testa altrove e pensa solo ad una cosa. Sto parlando ancora con lui al momento solo per non farmelo nemico diciamo e sto chiarendo alcune cose. Per esempio mi ha chiesto se ci vedremo ancora, e gli ho risposto che sarebbe una cosa insensata dato la mia decisione di stare con il mio fidanzato. 
La cosa che mi ha colpita del tipo è questa frase che mi ha scritto "Appena ti lasci, fammi un fischio. Io ti aspetto." 
Cosa dovrei pensare...? Io non ci ho dato peso perchè sono fatti suoi di quello che farà, però visto che ormai avete saputo tutto e mi avete dato buoni consigli,  vorrei sapere che cosa ne pensate di quest'altra new.  


Sempre grazie a tutti per avermi risposto e a chi continua a rispondermi


----------



## Diletta (25 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito...Ma nella vita, mai dire mai. Ho 17 anni (piccola lo so) e sto insieme a questo ragazzo di 19. Non avevo mai incontrato una persona come lui, che mi volesse così bene e sono certa che farebbe tutto per me. Qualche giorno fa però l'ho tradito con un'altro ragazzo 18enne. Ci siamo incontrati una sera insieme ad altri due amici che si piacevano. Io dissi che ero fidanzata però a lui sembrava non importare. Un giorno andiamo tutti in piscina e in quella giornata *lui mi bacia*! Volevo morire. Ho pensato subito al mio fidanzato, a come ci sarebbe rimasto male e avrebbe sofferto, a come sono stata idiota e a come mi sarei sentita anche io. Bhè, posso dire che mi sento una vera mer**. Sto malissimo e ho paura di piangere avanti a lui improvvisamente.
> Cosa dovrei fare..? Dirglielo? Ho paura che mi lasci..non voglio perderlo.



Ciao cara e benvenuta!
Non ho capito...vi siete dati un solo bacio o intendi che ha preso lui l'iniziativa e che vi siete baciati più o meno a lungo?
Poi, ti dico come la penso.


----------



## Pazza (25 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao cara e benvenuta!
> Non ho capito...vi siete dati un solo bacio o intendi che ha preso lui l'iniziativa e che vi siete baciati più o meno a lungo?
> Poi, ti dico come la penso.


Ciao e grazie ! 
Allora... Lui ha preso l'iniziativa, e ci siamo baciati a lungo. Stavamo stesi su un lettino da piscina. Quando però ci siamo salutati alla fine, lui ha cercato di nuovo di baciarmi, mentre io ho girato la testa facendomi baciare sulla guancia.


----------



## Pazza (25 Agosto 2015)

E per la cronaca, l'ho rivisto la sera in cui mi sono vista con il mio fidanzato. Io dissi vicino a mia cugina che non volevo più vederlo, ma lei mi disse che lui ( di sua spontanea volontà ) voleva parlare con me perchè si sentiva in colpa del fatto che mi sono sentita in colpa................
Sono scesa quella sera, abbiamo parlato. Ha cercato di nuovo di baciarmi dicendo che voleva un ultimo ricordo (perchè doveva partire) e gli ho detto esplicitamente che il ricordo già lo ha avuto e che non glie ne avrei dato un'altro di più. 
Mi ha dato un bacio sulla guancia e se n'è andato insieme a tutti gli altri. Fine!


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Assolutamente non lo rivedrò. Diciamoci la verità, anche se volessi restare in un rapporto di amicizia ,non si potrebbe. Anche perchè lui è un tipo che non si fidanzata, ha la testa altrove e pensa solo ad una cosa. Sto parlando ancora con lui al momento solo per non farmelo nemico diciamo e sto chiarendo alcune cose. Per esempio mi ha chiesto se ci vedremo ancora, e gli ho risposto che sarebbe una cosa insensata dato la mia decisione di stare con il mio fidanzato.
> La cosa che mi ha colpita del tipo è questa frase che mi ha scritto "Appena ti lasci, fammi un fischio. Io ti aspetto."
> Cosa dovrei pensare...? Io non ci ho dato peso perchè sono fatti suoi di quello che farà, però visto che ormai avete saputo tutto e mi avete dato buoni consigli,  vorrei sapere che cosa ne pensate di quest'altra new.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pazza (25 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


>



Spiegazione...?


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Spiegazione...?


la trappola della larva della formica leone.   aspetta sul fondo che le formiche o altri insetti scivolino dal bordo della buca per catturarle e cibarsene.

lui fa lo stesso con te.      è convinto che quel bacio possa aver innescato un domino nella tua testa, o ancora più semplicemente sa che a 17 anni le storie possono finire.

e aspetta che scivoli sul fondo.      ora la palla è di nuovo nel tuo campo e devi decidere come giocartela.


----------



## Pazza (25 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la trappola della larva della formica leone.   aspetta sul fondo che le formiche o altri insetti scivolino dal bordo della buca per catturarle e cibarsene.
> 
> lui fa lo stesso con te.      è convinto che quel bacio possa aver innescato un domino nella tua testa, o ancora più semplicemente sa che a 17 anni le storie possono finire.
> 
> e aspetta che scivoli sul fondo.      ora la palla è di nuovo nel tuo campo e devi decidere come giocartela.



Capisco, lo avevo immaginato. La palla ormai è da buttare, non giocherò più a questo gioco.


----------



## Spot (25 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Assolutamente non lo rivedrò. Diciamoci la verità, anche se volessi restare in un rapporto di amicizia ,non si potrebbe. Anche perchè lui è un tipo che non si fidanzata, ha la testa altrove e pensa solo ad una cosa. Sto parlando ancora con lui al momento solo per non farmelo nemico diciamo e sto chiarendo alcune cose. Per esempio mi ha chiesto se ci vedremo ancora, e gli ho risposto che sarebbe una cosa insensata dato la mia decisione di stare con il mio fidanzato.
> La cosa che mi ha colpita del tipo è questa frase che mi ha scritto "Appena ti lasci, fammi un fischio. Io ti aspetto."
> Cosa dovrei pensare...? Io non ci ho dato peso perchè sono fatti suoi di quello che farà, però visto che ormai avete saputo tutto e mi avete dato buoni consigli,  vorrei sapere che cosa ne pensate di quest'altra new.
> 
> ...


Ti ha semplicemente avvisata che ti si vuole fare (detto in maniera spicciola) ed è in agguato. 
Se sei convinta di quello che stai facendo lascialo perdere e continua per la tua strada.

Coi sensi di colpa come andiamo?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Capisco, lo avevo immaginato. La palla ormai è da buttare, non giocherò più a questo gioco.


Giochetti che non so se ti divertono.

È il tempo di decidere che donna vuoi diventare.


----------



## Diletta (25 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie !
> Allora... Lui ha preso l'iniziativa, e ci siamo baciati a lungo. Stavamo stesi su un lettino da piscina. Quando però ci siamo salutati alla fine, lui ha cercato di nuovo di baciarmi, mentre io ho girato la testa facendomi baciare sulla guancia.




Bè, lo possiamo allora classificare come un tradimento, anche se leggero. Non è vero che i tradimenti sono tutti uguali...
Mi sono immedesimata in te perché mi successe una cosa simile proprio alla tua età (quindi, secoli fa!).
Anch'io fidanzata, mi baciai moolto a lungo con un altro. Appena smisi, mi sentii subito tremendamente in colpa  e mi chiedevo come avessi potuto e perché non mi ero fermata prima... 
La mia coscienza mi aveva condannato e non trovavo giustificazioni, visto che l'età non ti permette una valutazione oggettiva che avrai, invece, da adulta.
Ora, infatti, vedo l'episodio per quello che è: una cavolata senza nessun peso. 
Comunque, passai qualche mese tenendomi il segreto, ma ci stavo male e allora presi coraggio e glielo dissi.  
Cosa successe?
Nulla, ci rimase male, ovviamente, ma poi mi disse di non farlo più...
Quel ragazzo è poi diventato mio marito...lui ha fatto molto di peggio, altro che baci...(da che pulpito viene la predica...).
Quando ricordiamo quell'episodio ci ridiamo su (quando sono in vena) per il paradosso che io ho confessato una "cazzata" perché ci stavo male, mentre lui non ha avuto bisogno di confessarmi mai nulla perché è stato sempre bene...
Tu devi solo dare retta alla tua coscienza, se la cosa ti tormenta troppo, allora "confessagliela".
Il consiglio che ti dò io, col famoso senno di poi, è di non dirgli proprio nulla perché non ne vale la pena, credimi...

Però, il fatto che la cugina lo sappia è una fregatura...non mi farebbe stare così tranquilla.


----------



## Pazza (25 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ti ha semplicemente avvisata che ti si vuole fare (detto in maniera spicciola) ed è in agguato.
> Se sei convinta di quello che stai facendo lascialo perdere e continua per la tua strada.
> 
> Coi sensi di colpa come andiamo?


I sensi di colpa ci sono...Ogni tanto rimango lì davanti a lui a guardare il vuoto. Però penso che se non ci fosse stata questa sbandata, forse più in là avrei fatto di peggio e forse non me ne sarei neanche pentita. Questa cosa mi ha aiutata a capire di più e a rendermi conto delle cose che ho. Spero solo che non lo venga a scoprire. (Dopo questa frase mi sento ancora uno schifo, però non posso farci niente.Ormai è fatta)


----------



## Pazza (25 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giochetti che non so se ti divertono.
> 
> È il tempo di decidere che donna vuoi diventare.


A 17 anni non credo io possa decidere che donna diventare. Posso solo aspirare* alla donna che vorrei diventare.


----------



## Pazza (25 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, lo possiamo allora classificare come un tradimento, anche se leggero. Non è vero che i tradimenti sono tutti uguali...
> Mi sono immedesimata in te perché mi successe una cosa simile proprio alla tua età (quindi, secoli fa!).
> Anch'io fidanzata, mi baciai moolto a lungo con un altro. Appena smisi, mi sentii subito tremendamente in colpa  e mi chiedevo come avessi potuto e perché non mi ero fermata prima...
> La mia coscienza mi aveva condannato e non trovavo giustificazioni, visto che l'età non ti permette una valutazione oggettiva che avrai, invece, da adulta.
> ...


Sembra un copia e in colla dell'episodio (saltando la parte del marito)
Bhè, riguardo mia cugina posso dire di fidarmi di lei. Io e mia cugina abbiamo avuto una storia abbastanza brusca per tanti motivi che non sto qui a spiegare. Solo ora ci siamo ritrovate. Non credo sarebbe in grado di farmi una cosa simile, anche perchè conosco il suo carattere e la sera prima che era successo questo disastro , parlammo anche di questo. Lei mi disse di non fare nulla e comportarmi normalmente e basta. Quello che è successo già lo conosci...


----------



## Diletta (25 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> I sensi di colpa ci sono...Ogni tanto rimango lì davanti a lui a guardare il vuoto. Però penso che se non ci fosse stata questa sbandata, forse più in là avrei fatto di peggio e forse non me ne sarei neanche pentita. *Questa cosa mi ha aiutata a capire di più e a rendermi conto delle cose che ho.* Spero solo che non lo venga a scoprire. (Dopo questa frase mi sento ancora uno schifo, però non posso farci niente.Ormai è fatta)




Questo sicuramente. Non vorrei prendere il ruolo della psicologa (anche perché non lo sono), ma visto che siamo qui a parlarne...
Hai pensato che l'episodio possa essere stato indotto dalla tua stessa voglia di viverti l'adolescenza in modo più leggero?
Che sia stato un mezzo che il tuo io più profondo abbia usato per fartelo capire?
Io ci ho pensato spesso e penso che sia stato così nel mio caso.
Io, infatti, dopo la mia "confessione" mi sono obbligata all'autocontrollo massimo per evitare di ricaderci, perché volevo stare col mio ragazzo, ma, sotto sotto, avrei voluto vivermi il mio tempo (il famoso tempo delle mele, che forse tu non hai mai neanche sentito nominare...).  

Ecco, io mi interrogherei su questo.


----------



## Pazza (25 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo sicuramente. Non vorrei prendere il ruolo della psicologa (anche perché non lo sono), ma visto che siamo qui a parlarne...
> Hai pensato che l'episodio possa essere stato indotto dalla tua stessa voglia di viverti l'adolescenza in modo più leggero?
> Che sia stato un mezzo che il tuo io più profondo abbia usato per fartelo capire?
> Io ci ho pensato spesso e penso che sia stato così nel mio caso.
> ...


Su questo mi sono interrogata, ma non mi sono voluta rispondere. 
Tra virgolette, ho avuto il mio tempo...Si, l'ho avuto. E l'unica cosa che pensavo dopo è quanto fossero fortunate le persone che avevano vicino qualcuno che le amasse così tanto da fare di tutto, da dire cose inimmaginabili e non aver vergogna di nulla. Essere libere con una persona è la cosa a cui volevo arrivare. Non so cosa poi mi sia successo quel giorno, ma mi ha fatto rendere conto che forse quello che volevo ce l'ho. 

Forse hai ragione, potrebbe essere stato un mezzo che il mio io più profondo abbia usato per farmelo capire. Ma io sono quella che vive, non il mio io. So quello che voglio, il problema è solo esprimerlo. 
In questo messaggio sto scrivendo un po' a vanvera,lo so. Però è per far capire che nessuno decide niente, le cose accadono quando meno te lo aspetti, succedono e non te ne rendi nemmeno conto perchè forse i sentimenti non ci appartengono..fanno di noi ciò che vogliono quando arrivano. 
Penso che tutto accade per un motivo. Se questa cosa è accaduta, forse il motivo è stato per farmi capire chi ho vicino, chi mani voglio che mi tocchino e chi labbra voglio che mi bacino. 
Ovviamente è solo quello che penso in questo momento, forse anche tra 2 mesi cambierà tutto e penserò di aver detto solo cavolate.


----------



## Diletta (25 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Su questo mi sono interrogata, ma non mi sono voluta rispondere.
> Tra virgolette, ho avuto il mio tempo...Si, l'ho avuto. E l'unica cosa che pensavo dopo è quanto fossero fortunate le persone che avevano vicino qualcuno che le amasse così tanto da fare di tutto, da dire cose inimmaginabili e non aver vergogna di nulla. Essere libere con una persona è la cosa a cui volevo arrivare. Non so cosa poi mi sia successo quel giorno, ma mi ha fatto rendere conto che forse quello che volevo ce l'ho.
> 
> Forse hai ragione, potrebbe essere stato un mezzo che il mio io più profondo abbia usato per farmelo capire. Ma io sono quella che vive, non il mio io. So quello che voglio, il problema è solo esprimerlo.
> ...



...che poi è il bello, o il brutto, dipende da come la si vede, dell'età che stai vivendo!
Sì, non si sceglie noi quando è il momento di innamorarsi: succede e basta.
I sentimenti non si possono controllare.
Io mi sono innamorata troppo presto e troppo presto ho fatto le cose "sul serio". Lo dico ora perché oggettivamente è così, ma non l'ho mica deciso io!
E pensa che ci sono persone che non lo capiscono e sai perché?
Perché, in realtà, non si sono mai innamorate sul serio, hanno provato affetto, questo ovviamente sì, ma è stato un sentimento tiepido e tranquillo, poco a che fare con quell'impeto che ti farebbe andare in capo al mondo con lui e lasciare tutto quanto qui...
E chi lo sa chi vive meglio?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> A 17 anni non credo io possa decidere che donna diventare. Posso solo aspirare* alla donna che vorrei diventare.



No. Lo devi decidere tu e agire di conseguenza. Non si aspira a diventare medico, si studia. Si sceglie che persona si vuole essere e si sceglie ogni giorno.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...che poi è il bello, o il brutto, dipende da come la si vede, dell'età che stai vivendo!
> Sì, non si sceglie noi quando è il momento di innamorarsi: succede e basta.
> I sentimenti non si possono controllare.
> Io mi sono innamorata troppo presto e troppo presto ho fatto le cose "sul serio". Lo dico ora perché oggettivamente è così, ma non l'ho mica deciso io!
> ...


Proprio quando si prova quell'amore si vuole essere grande per l'altro e non averlo a tutti i costi anche dando di sé la versione tappetino.


----------



## Tara (26 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito...Ma nella vita, mai dire mai. Ho 17 anni (piccola lo so) e sto insieme a questo ragazzo di 19. Non avevo mai incontrato una persona come lui, che mi volesse così bene e sono certa che farebbe tutto per me. Qualche giorno fa però l'ho tradito con un'altro ragazzo 18enne. Ci siamo incontrati una sera insieme ad altri due amici che si piacevano. Io dissi che ero fidanzata però a lui sembrava non importare. Un giorno andiamo tutti in piscina e in quella giornata lui mi bacia! Volevo morire. Ho pensato subito al mio fidanzato, a come ci sarebbe rimasto male e avrebbe sofferto, a come sono stata idiota e a come mi sarei sentita anche io. Bhè, posso dire che mi sento una vera mer**. Sto malissimo e ho paura di piangere avanti a lui improvvisamente.
> Cosa dovrei fare..? Dirglielo? Ho paura che mi lasci..non voglio perderlo.


Ciao Pazza,
Ho cominciato a tradire da giovanissima. 
Il mio consiglio? Stai da sola. Cresci single, fai dipendendere la tua felicita' da te stessa soltanto. Una volta che sarai ben stabile, alora pensa ad una relazione. Ma adesso... nai!


----------



## Spot (26 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> A 17 anni non credo io possa decidere che donna diventare. Posso solo aspirare* alla donna che vorrei diventare.


Beh Pazza, non esageriamo. Tu sei quasi una donna, e in quanto tale sei responsabile di quel che sei e vuoi diventare. Non dimenticare che fra poco più di un annetto dovrai già iniziare a fare scelte importanti e irrevocabili per la tua vita.



Pazza ha detto:


> Su questo mi sono interrogata, ma non mi sono voluta rispondere.
> Tra virgolette, ho avuto il mio tempo...Si, l'ho avuto. E l'unica cosa che pensavo dopo è quanto fossero fortunate le persone che avevano vicino qualcuno che le amasse così tanto da fare di tutto, da dire cose inimmaginabili e non aver vergogna di nulla. Essere libere con una persona è la cosa a cui volevo arrivare. Non so cosa poi mi sia successo quel giorno, ma mi ha fatto rendere conto che forse quello che volevo ce l'ho.
> 
> Forse hai ragione, potrebbe essere stato un mezzo che il mio io più profondo abbia usato per farmelo capire. Ma io sono quella che vive, non il mio io. So quello che voglio, il problema è solo esprimerlo.
> ...


Non esageriamo. Il tempo delle mele è fatto anche di periodi di stabilità.
Non c'è nessuna forza sconosciuta e ingovernabile che agisce in te, ci sei solo tu con i tuoi desideri. Devi solo cercare di essere abbastanza cosciente e onesta con te stessa da riconoscerli e comportanti di conseguenza.

Non mi piace il neretto. Così come sei responsabile delle tue azioni, sei responsabile di come gestisci i tuoi sentimenti. E anche di come li incanali.
Con questo non vuol dire che tu debba tenere sotto controllo tutta la tua sfera emotiva, ma puoi decidere come rapportarti ad essa.

Inoltre la questione del bacio mi sembra fosse più una questione di pulsioni che di sentimenti.


----------



## epitaph (26 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Su questo mi sono interrogata, ma non mi sono voluta rispondere.
> Tra virgolette, ho avuto il mio tempo...Si, l'ho avuto. E l'unica cosa che pensavo dopo è quanto fossero fortunate le persone che avevano vicino qualcuno che le amasse così tanto da fare di tutto, da dire cose inimmaginabili e non aver vergogna di nulla. Essere libere con una persona è la cosa a cui volevo arrivare. Non so cosa poi mi sia successo quel giorno, ma mi ha fatto rendere conto che forse quello che volevo ce l'ho.
> 
> Forse hai ragione, potrebbe essere stato un mezzo che il mio io più profondo abbia usato per farmelo capire. *Ma io sono quella che vive, non il mio io*. So quello che voglio, il problema è solo esprimerlo.
> ...


Interessante spunto: su questa frase credo ci abbiano scritto dei libri interi.
 Io non li ho letti, però ho capito (presto per la verità) che si può mentire a tutti tranne che a se stessi.


----------



## epitaph (26 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Su questo mi sono interrogata, ma non mi sono voluta rispondere.
> Tra virgolette, ho avuto il mio tempo...Si, l'ho avuto. E l'unica cosa che pensavo dopo è quanto fossero fortunate le persone che avevano vicino qualcuno che le amasse così tanto da fare di tutto, da dire cose inimmaginabili e non aver vergogna di nulla. Essere libere con una persona è la cosa a cui volevo arrivare. Non so cosa poi mi sia successo quel giorno, ma mi ha fatto rendere conto che forse quello che volevo ce l'ho.
> 
> Forse hai ragione, potrebbe essere stato un mezzo che il mio io più profondo abbia usato per farmelo capire. Ma io sono quella che vive, non il mio io. So quello che voglio, il problema è solo esprimerlo.
> ...


...o forse più semplicemente ai "mollato un po' i freni" davanti ad un ragazzo carino che dimostrava interesse per te.
Se così fosse avresti avuto prova di uno dei punti deboli più comune tra gli umani . Anche questo è crescita.
ciao.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proprio quando si prova quell'amore si vuole essere grande per l'altro e non averlo a tutti i costi anche dando di sé la versione tappetino.




Hai ragione Brunetta.
E' per quell'amore così grande che sono quasi certa che non mi riprenderò mai del tutto.
Non voglio averlo a tutti i costi, se mai è lui che non si schioda da me.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai ragione Brunetta.
> E' per quell'amore così grande che sono quasi certa che non mi riprenderò mai del tutto.
> Non voglio averlo a tutti i costi, se mai è lui che non si schioda da me.


Aspetta...la serenità.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito...Ma nella vita, mai dire mai. Ho 17 anni (piccola lo so) e sto insieme a questo ragazzo di 19. Non avevo mai incontrato una persona come lui, che mi volesse così bene e sono certa che farebbe tutto per me. Qualche giorno fa però l'ho tradito con un'altro ragazzo 18enne. Ci siamo incontrati una sera insieme ad altri due amici che si piacevano. Io dissi che ero fidanzata però a lui sembrava non importare. Un giorno andiamo tutti in piscina e in quella giornata lui mi bacia! Volevo morire. Ho pensato subito al mio fidanzato, a come ci sarebbe rimasto male e avrebbe sofferto, a come sono stata idiota e a come mi sarei sentita anche io. Bhè, posso dire che mi sento una vera mer**. Sto malissimo e ho paura di piangere avanti a lui improvvisamente.
> Cosa dovrei fare..? Dirglielo? Ho paura che mi lasci..non voglio perderlo.


PAZZA! Taci e soffri in silenzio...questo è quello che ti direbbero tutti.

Io non so se ce la farei...:condom:


----------



## Spot (31 Agosto 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> PAZZA! Taci e soffri in silenzio...questo è quello che ti direbbero tutti.
> 
> Io non so se ce la farei...:condom:


Io da questo punto di vista sono un po' per il partito estremo dell' "ognuno ha diritto di sapere".

Ma parlando con molti traditi/supposti tali, ho scoperto che in molti effettivamente preferiscono rimanere all'oscuro.

E' un mondo buffo e incomprensibile.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma parlando con molti traditi/supposti tali, ho scoperto che in molti effettivamente preferiscono rimanere all'oscuro.
> 
> E' un mondo buffo e incomprensibile.


Lo sostengo anche io, nel senso riassunto da Brunetta su altro post, quando scriveva che "_a te fa male la *mancanza di tutela del tradito.
*Da una parte pensi che il tradimento sia comune e che tutti tradiscano e  siano traditi, dall'altra sei consapevole che è una cosa che fa male.  Quindi vuoi che si tradisca con discrezione e si tronchi quando il  tradito sospetta e offre una mano per aiutarsi a negare l'accaduto.
Tu trovi amore nella tutela che tiene il tradito all'oscuro.
Credo che tu abbia in parte ragione. La tutela del traditore è un atto  di egoismo ma nel contempo è un atto d'amore verso il tradito sia perché  viene sempre scelto e resta al primo posto, sia perché gli evita un  dolore."
_Per come la vedo io, non è che proprio non volessi sapere. Diciamo che, a volte, uno deve capire quando è il momento  di chiudere senza tentennamenti, soprattutto se è evidente che la fine è  vicina. O, viceversa, andare via con l'amante se è quella la persona con la quale ha scelto di proseguire il suo cammino.


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo sostengo anche io, nel senso riassunto da Brunetta su altro post, quando scriveva che "_a te fa male la *mancanza di tutela del tradito.
> *Da una parte pensi che il tradimento sia comune e che tutti tradiscano e  siano traditi, dall'altra sei consapevole che è una cosa che fa male.  Quindi vuoi che si tradisca con discrezione e si tronchi quando il  tradito sospetta e offre una mano per aiutarsi a negare l'accaduto.
> Tu trovi amore nella tutela che tiene il tradito all'oscuro.
> Credo che tu abbia in parte ragione. La tutela del traditore è un atto  di egoismo ma nel contempo è un atto d'amore verso il tradito sia perché  viene sempre scelto e resta al primo posto, sia perché gli evita un  dolore."
> _Per come la vedo io, non è che proprio non volessi sapere. Diciamo che, a volte, *uno deve capire quando è il momento  di chiudere senza tentennamenti, soprattutto se è evidente che la fine è  vicina. O, viceversa, andare via con l'amante se è quella la persona con la quale ha scelto di proseguire il suo cammino.*


Quoto.


----------



## dolore (31 Agosto 2015)

A 17 anni è abbastanza normale essere un po volubili, si ha ancora tutto davanti da fare e dq scoprire, non ascoltare chi ti consiglia la vita da single (che tradotto vuol dire trombare in giro senza un motivo a rischio di contrarre malattie veneree, gravidanze indesiderate e fare la figura da zoccola). Quello che ti è successo è serio ma non troppo grave, non dire nulla al tuo ragazzo, tienilo per te e alla prossima cerca di evitare situazioni simili.....tradire è brutto e irresponsabile, fa male a te e agli altri.....soprattutto se viene scoperto....quindi, non farlo, non raccontare mai......concentrati nella tua relazione stabile e dqi sempre il meglio magari sopportando un po di più il tuo ragazzo.....l'amore se c'è non svanisce....se ne và solo se uno dei 2 cambia e diventa una persona diversa da quello che era al punto dal non riconoscerlo più....l',amore lo fa il tempo e l'adattarsi reciprocamente l'uno all'altro


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io da questo punto di vista sono un po' per il partito estremo dell' "ognuno ha diritto di sapere".
> 
> Ma parlando con molti traditi/supposti tali, ho scoperto che in molti effettivamente preferiscono rimanere all'oscuro.
> 
> E' un mondo buffo e incomprensibile.


nemmeno tanto.   gli è che per alcuni/e è più importante l'idea della persona accanto che si ci si è costruiti in testa della persona in sè.

quindi meglio evitare di conoscere tutto quello che potrebbe demolire quell'idea.

è una forma di preservazione.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito...Ma nella vita, mai dire mai. Ho 17 anni (piccola lo so) e sto insieme a questo ragazzo di 19. Non avevo mai incontrato una persona come lui, che mi volesse così bene e sono certa che farebbe tutto per me. Qualche giorno fa però l'ho tradito con un'altro ragazzo 18enne. Ci siamo incontrati una sera insieme ad altri due amici che si piacevano. Io dissi che ero fidanzata però a lui sembrava non importare. Un giorno andiamo tutti in piscina e in quella giornata lui mi bacia! Volevo morire. Ho pensato subito al mio fidanzato, a come ci sarebbe rimasto male e avrebbe sofferto, a come sono stata idiota e a come mi sarei sentita anche io. Bhè, posso dire che mi sento una vera mer**. Sto malissimo e ho paura di piangere avanti a lui improvvisamente.
> Cosa dovrei fare..? Dirglielo? Ho paura che mi lasci..non voglio perderlo.



Il dispiacere per il tuo ragazzo è comprensibile. 
Molto più comprensibile sarebbe il dolore per te stessa e le cause che ti hanno portato a tradire. 

Prova a valutare la tua persona e tramite te stessa comprendere se hai dolore per ciò che hai fatto. Nel frattempo metti in mezzo il tuo fidanzato e cerca di comprendere se il dolore è soltanto per averlo tradito. 

Dopo puoi cominciare a capirci qualcosa, soprattutto di te stessa.


----------



## dolore (31 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nemmeno tanto.   gli è che per alcuni/e è più importante l'idea della persona accanto che si ci si è costruiti in testa della persona in sè.
> 
> quindi meglio evitare di conoscere tutto quello che potrebbe demolire quell'idea.
> 
> è una forma di preservazione.


Più che altro è per evitare di farsi dei film sulle dinamiche dell'accaduto, immaginarsi l'altro in situazioni intime con un'altra persona fa male.....tanto...quindi è per quello che buona parte dei traditi non vuole sapere.....
Tutte le ragazze che ho avuto mi han sempre detto "se mi fai le corna fai in modo che non lo sappia" io idem.....meglio non sapere.....e volendo si può anche ripartire o continuare, si dice "occhio non vede....cuore non duole"......quando si sa troppo o si vede di persona è inevitabile lasciarsi


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io da questo punto di vista sono un po' per il partito estremo dell' "ognuno ha diritto di sapere".
> 
> Ma parlando con molti traditi/supposti tali, ho scoperto che in molti effettivamente preferiscono rimanere all'oscuro.
> 
> E' un mondo buffo e incomprensibile.


Quoto!


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> A 17 anni è abbastanza normale essere un po volubili, si ha ancora tutto davanti da fare e dq scoprire, non ascoltare chi ti consiglia la vita da single (che tradotto vuol dire trombare in giro senza un motivo a rischio di contrarre malattie veneree, gravidanze indesiderate e *fare la figura da zoccola*). Quello che ti è successo è serio ma non troppo grave, non dire nulla al tuo ragazzo, tienilo per te e alla prossima cerca di evitare situazioni simili.....tradire è brutto e irresponsabile, fa male a te e agli altri.....soprattutto se viene scoperto....quindi, non farlo, non raccontare mai......concentrati nella tua relazione stabile e dqi sempre il meglio magari sopportando un po di più il tuo ragazzo.....l'amore se c'è non svanisce....se ne và solo se uno dei 2 cambia e diventa una persona diversa da quello che era al punto dal non riconoscerlo più....l',amore lo fa il tempo e l'adattarsi reciprocamente l'uno all'altro




Ecco, come volevasi dimostrare...
Non ce l'ho con te, sia chiaro, solo che ho appena scritto da un'altra parte quello che, secondo me, è ancora un modo di pensare attuale. Tu, almeno lo dici, tanti non lo esternano perché è scomodo, ma hai voglia se lo pensano...
Maschio = figo
Femmina = zoccola


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

*Sì, però*

si tratta, pur sempre, di un tradimento per mezzo di BACI.
Credo che col suo ragazzo facciano ben altro, quindi non perdiamo di vista la sostanza.
C'è tutta una scala che diversifica i tradimenti, e lo dico seriamente e da persona adulta.
All'età di Pazza, quando feci la stessa cosa, mi sembrò Alto tradimento, però, devo anche dire che non eravamo arrivati a quel punto di completezza, a cui penso che sia arrivata lei col suo fidanzato.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Maschio = figo
> Femmina = zoccola


In un mondo profondamente maschilista com'è il nostro (al nord e al sud, senza distinzioni) purtroppo è così.


----------



## dolore (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, come volevasi dimostrare...
> Non ce l'ho con te, sia chiaro, solo che ho appena scritto da un'altra parte quello che, secondo me, è ancora un modo di pensare attuale. Tu, almeno lo dici, tanti non lo esternano perché è scomodo, ma hai voglia se lo pensano...
> Maschio = figo
> Femmina = zoccola


Credo di aver già spiegato il perché di questa cosa...non ha nulla di sessista...semplicemente unq donna se una sera vuole andare a letto con qualcuno stai certo che ci riuscirà, un uomo no....la differenza fra i sessi c'è inutile negarlo...l'uomo viene visto come figo perché un uomo generico nella sua vita difficimente vedrà tante donne anche se si impegna.....una donna basta che apra le gambe e può vedere tutti gli uomini che vuole.....senza sforzi  corteggiamento etc etc.....ecco perché l'uomo viene visto come un eroe mentre la donna come zoccola....
In questo non c'è parità.....e non ci sarà mai


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Credo di aver già spiegato il perché di questa cosa...non ha nulla di sessista...semplicemente unq donna se una sera vuole andare a letto con qualcuno stai certo che ci riuscirà, un uomo no....la differenza fra i sessi c'è inutile negarlo...l'uomo viene visto come figo perché un uomo generico nella sua vita difficimente vedrà tante donne anche se si impegna.....una donna basta che apra le gambe e può vedere tutti gli uomini che vuole.....senza sforzi  corteggiamento etc etc.....ecco perché l'uomo viene visto come un eroe mentre la donna come zoccola....
> In questo non c'è parità.....e non ci sarà mai


Cioè vuoi dire che l'uomo è figo perchè se tromba comunque ha da combattere, mentre per la donna è un gioco da ragazzi e quindi questa facilità la rende 'zoccola' ?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Queste ultime affermazioni mi fanno rimpiangere di non essere lesbica.
Per fortuna non tutti hanno ancora quel modo di ragionare.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste ultime affermazioni mi fanno rimpiangere di non essere lesbica.
> Per fortuna non tutti hanno ancora quel modo di ragionare.


Le mie ?


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Credo di aver già spiegato il perché di questa cosa...non ha nulla di sessista...semplicemente unq donna se una sera vuole andare a letto con qualcuno stai certo che ci riuscirà, un uomo no....la differenza fra i sessi c'è inutile negarlo...l'uomo viene visto come figo perché un uomo generico nella sua vita difficimente vedrà tante donne anche se si impegna.....una donna basta che apra le gambe e può vedere tutti gli uomini che vuole.....senza sforzi  corteggiamento etc etc.....ecco perché l'uomo viene visto come un eroe mentre la donna come zoccola....
> In questo non c'è parità.....e non ci sarà mai


posso solo dire: orrore!
secondo me 'sti ragionamenti sono uno dei 3/4 
motivi cruciali che fanno andare la nostra società di merda.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Le mie ?


L'ultimo post no e il purtroppo è un'attenuante.

Dolore non si può leggere.


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cioè vuoi dire che l'uomo è figo perchè se tromba comunque ha da combattere, mentre per la donna è un gioco da ragazzi e quindi questa facilità la rende 'zoccola' ?


Cosi sembrerebbe....:embolo:


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> posso solo dire: orrore!
> secondo me 'sti ragionamenti sono uno dei 3/4
> motivi cruciali che fanno andare la nostra società di merda.


Orrore.
Già.
Ma quello che scrive, al di là dell'orrore che provoca, è vero o falso ?


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ultimo post no e il purtroppo è un'attenuante.
> 
> Dolore non si può leggere.


Brunetta,
purtroppo è così nella maggior parte dei casi.
La percezione comune è quella.
Ho sentito più di una donna (parlo di persone di livello culturale medio alto) definire 'zoccola' una che la dava con una certa nonchalance, o che la dava da donna già 'impegnata'.
Nei confronti degli uomini il giudizio è spesso differente, e a mio modesto avviso lo è perchè è un mondo profondamente maschilista. Dove, appunto, se un uomo tradisce è un 'farfallone', un 'figo', un 'fijo de bona mamma'. A meno che quell'uomo non sia il tuo, di tua sorella, o della tua migliore amica. In quel caso è il peggiore degli stronzi.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Brunetta,
> purtroppo è così nella maggior parte dei casi.
> La percezione comune è quella.
> Ho sentito più di una donna (parlo di persone di livello culturale medio alto) definire 'zoccola' una che la dava con una certa nonchalance, o che la dava da donna già 'impegnata'.
> Nei confronti degli uomini il giudizio è spesso differente, e a mio modesto avviso lo è perchè è un mondo profondamente maschilista. Dove, appunto, se un uomo tradisce è un 'farfallone', un 'figo', un 'fijo de bona mamma'. A meno che quell'uomo non sia il tuo, di tua sorella, o della tua migliore amica. In quel caso è il peggiore degli stronzi.


Io e le persone che frequento no.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io e le persone che frequento no.


Volevo dire che il pensiero comune è quello, e non mi riferisco ad un target di basso livello culturale.
Anche io frequento per larghissima parte gente che non ragiona in quel modo, ma sono certo di far parte di una 'morettiana' minoranza.


----------



## dolore (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cioè vuoi dire che l'uomo è figo perchè se tromba comunque ha da combattere, mentre per la donna è un gioco da ragazzi e quindi questa facilità la rende 'zoccola' ?


La gente comune la vede così donne comprese quindi è inutile dare del maschilista.....io un uomo che tromba in giro non lo vedo come figo....per me è un coglione....non è qiesto modo di pensare che rovina la società quamto quello che si può fare tutti i puttanieri in giro donne e uomini senza sentirsi additati come tali....che qualcuno tanto sbandiera ....quello si che sta mandando tutto in vacca....trasformiamo il mondo in un bordello a cielo aperto si dai....


----------



## Spot (31 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> La gente comune la vede così donne comprese quindi è inutile dare del maschilista.....io un uomo che tromba in giro non lo vedo come figo....per me è un coglione....non è qiesto modo di pensare che rovina la società quamto quello che si può fare tutti i puttanieri in giro donne e uomini senza sentirsi additati come tali....che qualcuno tanto sbandiera ....quello si che sta mandando tutto in vacca....trasformiamo il mondo in un bordello a cielo aperto si dai....


............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmah.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2015)

*Dolore*

Se fosse come tu dici e forse c'è anche del vero,bè sarebbe da chiedersi quanto coglioni siamo noi uomini.
Se basta una che apre le gambe per andarci...i COGLIONI SIAMO NOI.O no?
Se anche noi uomini riuscissimo ad andare oltre un paio di zinne o due chiappe forse...ci sarebbero meno zoccole e meno coglioni....
Purtroppo in giro vedo molti coglioni,superficiali,ebeti,dementi,bambinoni viziati e mammoni che per una figa si venderebbero anche la madre....


----------



## Spot (31 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nemmeno tanto.   gli è che per alcuni/e è più importante l'idea della persona accanto che si ci si è costruiti in testa della persona in sè.
> 
> quindi meglio evitare di conoscere tutto quello che potrebbe demolire quell'idea.
> 
> è una forma di preservazione.


E probabilmente è il modo più "saggio" di salvare una relazione arginando la sofferenza.

A livello istintivo lo capisco. A livello razionale un po' meno. Alla sofferenza si sopravvive e si può reagire, all'ignoranza no.


----------



## dolore (31 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se fosse come tu dici e forse c'è anche del vero,bè sarebbe da chiedersi quanto coglioni siamo noi uomini.
> Se basta una che apre le gambe per andarci...i COGLIONI SIAMO NOI.O no?
> Se anche noi uomini riuscissimo ad andare oltre un paio di zinne o due chiappe forse...ci sarebbero meno zoccole e meno coglioni....
> Purtroppo in giro vedo molti coglioni,superficiali,ebeti,dementi,bambinoni viziati e mammoni che per una figa si venderebbero anche la madre....


Vero anche questo.....io non mi tiro indietro e riconosco che buona parte di noi uomini ragiona a cazzo e si comporta così.....il nostro grosso problema secondo me è come viviamo la sessualità......in maniera eccessiva, spesso deviata e basata su falsi miti....come contro ci ritroviamo delle donne che vogliono la parità di diritti e quindi avere il diritto di comportarsi come gli uomini peggiori senza essere giudicate come zoccole....fra l'altro secondo queste signorine che si nascondono dietro lq parità sembra che tutti gli uomini siano così....errato.....sono le prime che generalizzano per coprirsi la coscienza....tutti quanti dovremmo guardarci in casa e farci un po schifo....e cercare di cambiare i nostri modi di pensare.....


----------



## Nicka (31 Agosto 2015)

Certi ragionamenti mi fanno venire attacchi di scabbia.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Vero anche questo.....io non mi tiro indietro e riconosco che buona parte di noi uomini ragiona a cazzo e si comporta così.....il nostro grosso problema secondo me è come viviamo la sessualità......in maniera eccessiva, spesso deviata e basata su falsi miti....come contro ci ritroviamo delle donne che vogliono la parità di diritti e quindi avere il diritto di comportarsi come gli uomini peggiori....fra l'altro secondo queste signorine che si nascondono dietro lq parità sembra che tutti gli uomini siano così....errato.....*sono le prime che generalizzano per coprirsi la coscienza*


Cioè intendi come stai generalizzando tu ?


----------



## Spot (31 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certi ragionamenti mi fanno venire attacchi di scabbia.


Guarda idem. Stavo cercando di commentare, ma a leggere mi sta salendo talmente tanto il nervoso che non saprei nemmeno che parole usare.


----------



## Nicka (31 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Guarda idem. Stavo cercando di commentare, ma a leggere mi sta salendo talmente tanto il nervoso che non saprei nemmeno che parole usare.


Tacere...altro non farei...


----------



## dolore (31 Agosto 2015)

Chi tace spesso non ha argomentazioni valide per controbattere, spesso sa di essere nel torto, spesso perché si crede superiore....poche lo fa per correttezza, umiltà o rispetto


----------



## Nicka (31 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Chi tace spesso non ha argomentazioni valide per controbattere, spesso sa di essere nel torto, spesso perché si crede superiore....poche lo fa per correttezza, umiltà o rispetto


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E probabilmente è il modo più "saggio" di salvare una relazione arginando la sofferenza.
> 
> A livello istintivo lo capisco. A livello razionale un po' meno. Alla sofferenza si sopravvive e si può reagire, all'ignoranza no.


infatti sono reazioni istintive.    razionalmente tutti o quasi direbbero che è meglio la verità anche se cruda e dura.

ma la verità non tutti sono strutturati a sopportarla e qui sul forum ne abbiamo avuti parecchi di esempi.

quindi per alcuni è meglio una quarta dimensione irreale, ma confortante, piuttosto che un crollo psicologico da cui non saprebbero più rialzarsi.


----------



## Spot (31 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Chi tace spesso non ha argomentazioni valide per controbattere, spesso sa di essere nel torto, spesso perché si crede superiore....poche lo fa per correttezza, umiltà o rispetto


Il problema è che per confutare c'è bisogno che nel discorso dell'altro ci sia un punto valido a cui appoggiarsi.
Ma quando un ragionamento è fallato sia in premesse che in argomentazioni non ti puoi appoggiare proprio da nessuna parte.


----------



## dolore (31 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Il problema è che per confutare c'è bisogno che nel discorso dell'altro ci sia un punto valido a cui appoggiarsi.
> Ma quando un ragionamento è fallato sia in premesse che in argomentazioni non ti puoi appoggiare proprio da nessuna parte.


E allora fallo tu un ragionamento valido su cui appoggiarsi....sempre che lo sia.......


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Vero anche questo.....io non mi tiro indietro e riconosco che buona parte di noi uomini ragiona a cazzo e si comporta così.....il nostro grosso problema secondo me* è come viviamo la sessualità......in maniera eccessiva,* spesso deviata e basata su falsi miti....come contro ci ritroviamo delle donne che vogliono la parità di diritti e quindi avere il diritto di comportarsi come gli uomini peggiori senza essere giudicate come zoccole....fra l'altro secondo queste signorine che si nascondono dietro lq parità sembra che tutti gli uomini siano così....errato.....sono le prime che generalizzano per coprirsi la coscienza....tutti quanti dovremmo guardarci in casa e farci un po schifo....e cercare di cambiare i nostri modi di pensare.....


vero, devo darmi una regolata, son troppo scatenata


----------



## Tessa (31 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero, devo darmi una regolata, son troppo scatenata


Cavolo anche io non so piu' come gestirli tutti


----------



## Nicka (31 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Cavolo anche io non so piu' come gestirli tutti


Basta semplicemente fare la zoccola e trovare tutti tizi come il nostro amico che le schiva tutte...devo spiegarvi sempre tutto...mi sto scocciando.
Perply bannami altrimenti faccio un casino!


----------



## Spot (31 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Cavolo anche io non so piu' come gestirli tutti


...'ada vde'.


----------



## dolore (31 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè intendi come stai generalizzando tu ?


Dire che una che si fa cani e porci è zoccola non è generalizzare ma un dato di fatto......non ho mai detto che tutte le donne sono zoccole.....quindi non vedo in cosa io stia generalizzando....anche perché essere single non vuol dire necessariamente trombare in giro....può voler dire cercarsi un compagno ....e difficilmente si trova un compagno partendo con una trombata.....un compagno lo si trova cercando una persona affine.....


----------



## Zod (31 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Dire che una che si fa cani e porci è zoccola non è generalizzare ma un dato di fatto......non ho mai detto che tutte le donne sono zoccole.....quindi non vedo in cosa io stia generalizzando....anche perché essere single non vuol dire necessariamente trombare in giro....può voler dire cercarsi un compagno ....e difficilmente si trova un compagno partendo con una trombata.....un compagno lo si trova cercando una persona affine.....


E allora erigiamo (ehm) un monumento alla "zoccola ignota" poiché è grazie a lei che l'occidente vive un periodo di pace. Cribbio ma ben vengano le donne che la danno, non fanno mica male a nessuno, anzi, tutt'altro. Se tutte le donne la dessero non ci sarebbe nemmeno la prostituzione. Non c'è mica niente di male a trombare, tutti si divertono e nessuno si fa male. Si consumano calorie, ci si rilassa, si aumentano le aspettative di vita. Ma ben vengano le donne che fanno il primo passo, che ci provano, che dicono il cazzo che vogliono! Invece di lanciare segnali che per interpretarli e capire che vogliono trombare ci vuole la sensibilità di uno psicologo e lo spirito dell'acrobata che salta senza rete. Esistono gli anticoncezionali, scorporiamo la componente riproduttiva e viviamo il sesso come una cosa normale, un po più di una stretta di mano.

EDIT: hai idea di quanti problemi in meno e quanta felicità in più se tutti fossero liberi di scopare quando ne hanno voglia?


----------



## Fantastica (31 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> E allora erigiamo (ehm) un monumento alla "zoccola ignota" poiché è grazie a lei che l'occidente vive un periodo di pace. Cribbio ma ben vengano le donne che la danno, non fanno mica male a nessuno, anzi, tutt'altro. Se tutte le donne la dessero non ci sarebbe nemmeno la prostituzione. Non c'è mica niente di male a trombare, tutti si divertono e nessuno si fa male. Si consumano calorie, ci si rilassa, si aumentano le aspettative di vita. Ma ben vengano le donne che fanno il primo passo, che ci provano, che dicono il cazzo che vogliono! Invece di lanciare segnali che per interpretarli e capire che vogliono trombare ci vuole la sensibilità di uno psicologo e lo spirito dell'acrobata che salta senza rete. Esistono gli anticoncezionali, scorporiamo la componente riproduttiva e viviamo il sesso come una cosa normale, un po più di una stretta di mano.
> 
> EDIT: hai idea di quanti problemi in meno e quanta felicità in più se tutti fossero liberi di scopare quando ne hanno voglia?


Se non è ironico, quoto. Aggiungo: si facessero delle trombate come dio comanda e non quelle robe pietose che ci propina questo mondo pornografico, che mentre finge di esaltare il sesso, lo DEPRIME!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Dire che una che si fa cani e porci è zoccola non è generalizzare ma un dato di fatto......non ho mai detto che tutte le donne sono zoccole.....quindi non vedo in cosa io stia generalizzando....anche perché essere single non vuol dire necessariamente trombare in giro....può voler dire cercarsi un compagno ....e difficilmente si trova un compagno partendo con una trombata.....un compagno lo si trova cercando una persona affine.....


Io più che altro penso a quanti cani e porci ci sono al mondo  Brutta razza quindi voi maschietti ?  Prendo nota ?


----------



## Spot (31 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> E allora erigiamo (ehm) un monumento alla "zoccola ignota" poiché è grazie a lei che l'occidente vive un periodo di pace. Cribbio ma ben vengano le donne che la danno, non fanno mica male a nessuno, anzi, tutt'altro. Se tutte le donne la dessero non ci sarebbe nemmeno la prostituzione. Non c'è mica niente di male a trombare, tutti si divertono e nessuno si fa male. Si consumano calorie, ci si rilassa, si aumentano le aspettative di vita. Ma ben vengano le donne che fanno il primo passo, che ci provano, che dicono il cazzo che vogliono! Invece di lanciare segnali che per interpretarli e capire che vogliono trombare ci vuole la sensibilità di uno psicologo e lo spirito dell'acrobata che salta senza rete. Esistono gli anticoncezionali, scorporiamo la componente riproduttiva e viviamo il sesso come una cosa normale, un po più di una stretta di mano.
> 
> EDIT: hai idea di quanti problemi in meno e quanta felicità in più se tutti fossero liberi di scopare quando ne hanno voglia?


Ti sto dando troppi verdi ultimamente.



dolore ha detto:


> E allora fallo tu un ragionamento valido su cui appoggiarsi....sempre che lo sia.......


Guarda, ti rispondo volentieri, dato che sono appena tornata da lavoro e mi sto mangiando un gelato.
Inoltre sto anche di buona vena, quindi ti rispondo seriamente, invece di prenderti in giro come stanno facendo (giustissimamente) le altre utenti.

L'unico coglione è chi è capace di utilizzare il termine zoccola in maniera dispregiativa - come fai tu - per moralizzare su una sfera - quella sessuale - dove OGNUNO ha ill sacrosanto diritto di fare quel che cavolo gli pare.
Che pure la peggiore delle traditrici è biasimabile perchè tradisce, non perchè apre le gambe davanti a dieci uomini diversi, magari uno più burino dell'altro.

E la questione dei pari diritti... beh, quella non c'entra una beata minchia.



Sia chiaro. Questo discorso vale sia per le donne che per gli uomini.
Che se la gente imparasse a buttarla/lo liberamente dove vuole (o a non buttarla/lo se non vuole) non accumulerebbe tutta quella frustrazione necessaria per rompere le palle sulle condotte sessuali altrui.
E ci sarebbero meno situazioni contorte e deprimenti.


----------



## Zod (31 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ti sto dando troppi verdi ultimamente.


A me ne risulta uno solo negli ultimi quattro mesi. Ma quando dicevo "magari la dessero più spesso" non mi riferivo all'approvazione


----------



## Spot (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo sostengo anche io, nel senso riassunto da Brunetta su altro post, quando scriveva che "_a te fa male la *mancanza di tutela del tradito.
> *Da una parte pensi che il tradimento sia comune e che tutti tradiscano e  siano traditi, dall'altra sei consapevole che è una cosa che fa male.  Quindi vuoi che si tradisca con discrezione e si tronchi quando il  tradito sospetta e offre una mano per aiutarsi a negare l'accaduto.
> Tu trovi amore nella tutela che tiene il tradito all'oscuro.
> Credo che tu abbia in parte ragione.* La tutela del traditore è un atto  di egoismo ma nel contempo è un atto d'amore verso il tradito sia perché  viene sempre scelto e resta al primo posto, sia perché gli evita un  dolore.*"
> _Per come la vedo io, non è che proprio non volessi sapere. Diciamo che, a volte, uno deve capire quando è il momento  di chiudere senza tentennamenti, soprattutto se è evidente che la fine è  vicina. O, viceversa, andare via con l'amante se è quella la persona con la quale ha scelto di proseguire il suo cammino.


Azz.
Boh.
Io la verità me la sono scelta. D'impeto, ma me la sono scelta.
Mi è stata data. E più mi veniva data più scavavo, per scoprire quanto era bassa e puzzolente. E mi sono fermata quando ho deciso io.

Mi sono inflitta un dolore non necessario? Assolutamente si.
Mi è stato utile? Si. Anche se il mio era un caso di relazione finita. Mi è servito a decidere in maniera consapevole di cosa farne del ricordo e di quel groviglio di emozioni ad esso collegati.


Io m'incazzerei (e mi incazzo) come una biscia se qualcuno si dovesse sentire nella posizione di proteggermi o tutelarmi, privandomi della mia libertà di scegliere. Altro che amore.


Quindi dipende. L'atto d'amore può esserci solo se è il partner a desiderare di essere tutelato. A mio avviso.


----------



## Spot (31 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> A me ne risulta uno solo negli ultimi quattro mesi. *Ma quando dicevo "magari la dessero più spesso" non mi riferivo all'approvazione *


Si fa quel che si può :rotfl:


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Orrore.
> Già.
> Ma quello che scrive, al di là dell'orrore che provoca, è vero o falso ?


L'orrore è' che ci sia gente che lo pensa  e certo che ce n'è .
Quindi si  è vero


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Chi tace spesso non ha argomentazioni valide per controbattere, spesso sa di essere nel torto, spesso perché si crede superiore....poche lo fa per correttezza, umiltà o rispetto



Ciao

c'è ben poco da argomentare verso un moralismo che denigra e disprezza. 
È paragonabile al razzismo. C'è solo da ignorare ... 


sienne


----------



## dolore (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è ben poco da argomentare verso un moralismo che denigra e disprezza.
> È paragonabile al razzismo. C'è solo da ignorare ...
> ...


Il principio morale è basato su qualcosa di reale e ragionato, di sensato.....il razzismo no....inutile fare paragoni che non reggono....inoltre si riferisce a chi utilizza il sesso in maniera eccessiva.....non in maniera normale, sana, collegata a sentimenti.....lo stesso moralismo che tu additi mi dice anche che uccidere o rubare sia sbagliato....eppure non uccido o rubo e non addito per frustrazione....
Lo faccio perché credo sia sbagliato....prostituirsi gratuitamente è lq cosa più bassa che esista, e non centra ne con la frustrazione, ne con la libertà personale ne con il moralismo che denigra o disprezza....centra con la scarsa considerazione che si ha di se, centra con il farsi male......


----------



## Ingenuo (1 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> E allora erigiamo (ehm) un monumento alla "zoccola ignota" poiché è grazie a lei che l'occidente vive un periodo di pace. Cribbio ma ben vengano le donne che la danno, non fanno mica male a nessuno, anzi, tutt'altro. Se tutte le donne la dessero non ci sarebbe nemmeno la prostituzione. Non c'è mica niente di male a trombare, tutti si divertono e nessuno si fa male. Si consumano calorie, ci si rilassa, si aumentano le aspettative di vita. Ma ben vengano le donne che fanno il primo passo, che ci provano, che dicono il cazzo che vogliono! Invece di lanciare segnali che per interpretarli e capire che vogliono trombare ci vuole la sensibilità di uno psicologo e lo spirito dell'acrobata che salta senza rete. Esistono gli anticoncezionali, scorporiamo la componente riproduttiva e viviamo il sesso come una cosa normale, un po più di una stretta di mano.
> 
> EDIT: hai idea di quanti problemi in meno e quanta felicità in più se tutti fossero liberi di scopare quando ne hanno voglia?


:up:


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Il principio morale è basato su qualcosa di reale e ragionato, di sensato.....il razzismo no....inutile fare paragoni che non reggono....inoltre si riferisce a chi utilizza il sesso in maniera eccessiva.....non in maniera normale, sana, collegata a sentimenti.....lo stesso moralismo che tu additi mi dice anche che uccidere o rubare sia sbagliato....eppure non uccido o rubo e non addito per frustrazione....
> Lo faccio perché credo sia sbagliato....prostituirsi gratuitamente è lq cosa più bassa che esista, e non centra ne con la frustrazione, ne con la libertà personale ne con il moralismo che denigra o disprezza....centra con la scarsa considerazione che si ha di se, centra con il farsi male......


Ma farsimaledeche?
Fammi il piacere.


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

*Dolore*

è lo stereotipo dell'uomo medio che vive qui in Italia (non conosco la realtà di altri paesi europei). 
Dà fastidio l'idea che ha delle donne facili, bollandole con l'appellativo che tanto usa, e l'opinione, che si legge tra le righe e non solo, che gli uomini siano comunque "migliori" dal punto di vista morale.
Infatti gli uomini sono da lui etichettati come "coglioni" il che non dà l'idea di persone corrotte moralmente, ma di semplici stupidotti.  
E questo irrita, sia noi donne per la mancata "par condicio", sia gli uomini per ovvi motivi.

Però, secondo me, c'è anche una verità di fondo in quello che dice.
E' la mancanza di valori della nostra società che trova massima espressione nel "buttarsi via", e attenzione, non sto dicendo che non si possa fare, ognuno fa come meglio crede in tutta libertà, ci mancherebbe, ma che NON è bello e non è neanche da furbi.
Il sesso doveva continuare ad essere qualcosa di così importante da desiderare e a cui arrivare col tempo. Le storie non dovrebbero cominciare dal sesso, così facendo ci si priva di una fetta enorme di emozioni e di entusiasmo perché il consumare tutto e subito ce le annulla.  
E' un po' come buttarsi la zappa sui piedi.
E lo stesso, sempre secondo me, vale per le avventure...un po' di attesa in più rende tutto più emozionante.
Mi dispiace tanto che questo non lo capiscano le nuove generazioni. Per fortuna, qualcuno sfugge ancora al sistema e riesce a godersi tutta la sua storia (ne conosco).
E poi lo sappiamo come siamo noi umani: se ci viene svelato tutto e subito, non c'è più gusto né curiosità.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

dolore ha detto:


> Il principio morale è basato su qualcosa di reale e ragionato, di sensato.....il razzismo no....inutile fare paragoni che non reggono....inoltre si riferisce a chi utilizza il sesso in maniera eccessiva.....non in maniera normale, sana, collegata a sentimenti.....lo stesso moralismo che tu additi mi dice anche che uccidere o rubare sia sbagliato....eppure non uccido o rubo e non addito per frustrazione....
> Lo faccio perché credo sia sbagliato....prostituirsi gratuitamente è lq cosa più bassa che esista, e non centra ne con la frustrazione, ne con la libertà personale ne con il moralismo che denigra o disprezza....centra con la scarsa considerazione che si ha di se, centra con il farsi male......



Ciao

Il tuo moralismo è paragonabile al razzismo. Non ho detto che è razzismo. Infatti, ti erigi moralmente a superiore e esprimi una discriminazione verso la SACRA libertà di espressione delle proprie scelte, che non danneggiano nessuno, ma le disprezzi e le condanni secondo dei tuoi parametri infondati e le giustifichi con una moralità di legge. Stretta somiglianza al razzismo. 

C'è una bella differenza tra il non condividere delle scelte e la condanna di esse.


sienne


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Il tuo moralismo è paragonabile al razzismo. Non ho detto che è razzismo. Infatti, ti erigi moralmente a superiore e esprimi una discriminazione verso la SACRA libertà di espressione delle proprie scelte, che non danneggiano nessuno, ma le disprezzi e le condanni secondo dei tuoi parametri infondati e le giustifichi con una moralità di legge. Stretta somiglianza al razzismo.
> 
> ...



Ciao,
Dolore scrive in maniera irritante quello che pensa e da qui l'idea che si erga a moralizzatore e che si senta superiore, ma credo invece che esprima semplicemente la sua opinione.
Parli di parametri infondati...per te sono infondati, non per lui essendo i SUOI.
Quanto a condannare tali scelte, siamo sicuri che noi non lo facciamo quando giudichiamo una qualsiasi situazione della vita?
Giudizio negativo su qualcosa e condanna, vanno di pari passo Sienne e noi umani "pecchiamo" molto in questo.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Dolore scrive in maniera irritante quello che pensa e da qui l'idea che si erga a moralizzatore e che si senta superiore, ma credo invece che esprima semplicemente la sua opinione.
> Parli di parametri infondati...per te sono infondati, non per lui essendo i SUOI.
> Quanto a condannare tali scelte, siamo sicuri che noi non lo facciamo quando giudichiamo una qualsiasi situazione della vita?
> Giudizio negativo su qualcosa e condanna, vanno di pari passo Sienne e noi umani "pecchiamo" molto in questo.



Ciao

non mi permetterei mai, di denigrare e disprezzare una persona per delle sue scelte personali, che a me e te non tolgono nulla. Sta in questo il punto. Posso non condividere. Posso esprimere cosa mi turba. Ma arrivare a tacciare come "zoccole" (in senso dispregiativo) ecc. chi conduce una vita diversa dalla mia, è ben altro. Se questa differenza non si coglie, c'è poco da discutere. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> E allora erigiamo (ehm) un monumento alla "zoccola ignota" poiché è grazie a lei che l'occidente vive un periodo di pace. Cribbio ma ben vengano le donne che la danno, non fanno mica male a nessuno, anzi, tutt'altro. Se tutte le donne la dessero non ci sarebbe nemmeno la prostituzione. Non c'è mica niente di male a trombare, tutti si divertono e nessuno si fa male. Si consumano calorie, ci si rilassa, si aumentano le aspettative di vita. Ma ben vengano le donne che fanno il primo passo, che ci provano, che dicono il cazzo che vogliono! Invece di lanciare segnali che per interpretarli e capire che vogliono trombare ci vuole la sensibilità di uno psicologo e lo spirito dell'acrobata che salta senza rete. Esistono gli anticoncezionali, scorporiamo la componente riproduttiva e viviamo il sesso come una cosa normale, un po più di una stretta di mano.
> 
> EDIT: hai idea di quanti problemi in meno e quanta felicità in più se tutti fossero liberi di scopare quando ne hanno voglia?


Zod con tutto il rispetto, ma che minchia scrivi?

Sono quasi sicuro di aver interpretato male io.


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *non mi permetterei mai, di denigrare e disprezzare una persona per delle sue scelte personali*, che a me e te non tolgono nulla. Sta in questo il punto. Posso non condividere. Posso esprimere cosa mi turba. Ma arrivare a tacciare come "zoccole" (in senso dispregiativo) ecc. chi conduce una vita diversa dalla mia, è ben altro. Se questa differenza non si coglie, c'è poco da discutere.
> 
> ...



Non lo faresti perché non è nella tua natura, ma credimi Sienne, tu sei una mosca bianca e lo sai.
La maggior parte delle persone definisce proprio così una donna leggera, anche se non danneggia nessuno.
Anch'io l'ho fatto, anzi, da noi si usa altra parola, molto attuale anche quella. 
L'ho fatto e lo farò verso tutte quelle donne che vanno con uomini sposati e, anche peggio, se sono sposate a loro volta.
Ma non credere che agli uomini riservi un trattamento diverso: per loro ci sono gli insulti peggiori e il repertorio è più vasto.

Di contro, non mi permetto di dare nessun giudizio negativo su chi non è impegnato seriamente. 
La vita è sua.


----------



## epitaph (1 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> E allora erigiamo (ehm) un monumento alla "zoccola ignota" poiché è grazie a lei che l'occidente vive un periodo di pace. Cribbio ma ben vengano le donne che la danno, non fanno mica male a nessuno, anzi, tutt'altro. *Se tutte le donne la dessero non ci sarebbe nemmeno la prostituzione*. Non c'è mica niente di male a trombare, tutti si divertono e nessuno si fa male. Si consumano calorie, ci si rilassa, si aumentano le aspettative di vita. Ma ben vengano le donne che fanno il primo passo, che ci provano, che dicono il cazzo che vogliono! Invece di lanciare segnali che per interpretarli e capire che vogliono trombare ci vuole la sensibilità di uno psicologo e lo spirito dell'acrobata che salta senza rete. Esistono gli anticoncezionali, scorporiamo la componente riproduttiva e viviamo il sesso come una cosa normale, un po più di una stretta di mano.
> 
> EDIT: hai idea di quanti problemi in meno e quanta felicità in più se tutti fossero liberi di scopare quando ne hanno voglia?


Forse non ci hai mai pensato ma se tutte le donne la dessero, la Terra potrebbe anche smettere di girare.


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Però, secondo me, c'è anche una verità di fondo in quello che dice.
> E' la mancanza di valori della nostra società che trova massima espressione nel "buttarsi via", e attenzione, non sto dicendo che non si possa fare, ognuno fa come meglio crede in tutta libertà, ci mancherebbe, ma che NON è bello e non è neanche da furbi.
> *Il sesso doveva continuare ad essere qualcosa di così importante da desiderare e a cui arrivare col tempo. Le storie non dovrebbero cominciare dal sesso, così facendo ci si priva di una fetta enorme di emozioni e di entusiasmo perché il consumare tutto e subito ce le annulla.  *
> E' un po' come buttarsi la zappa sui piedi.
> ...


Solo una domanda: perchè?


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non lo faresti perché non è nella tua natura, ma credimi Sienne, tu sei una mosca bianca e lo sai.
> La maggior parte delle persone definisce proprio così una donna leggera, anche se non danneggia nessuno.
> Anch'io l'ho fatto, anzi, da noi si usa altra parola, molto attuale anche quella.
> L'ho fatto e lo farò verso tutte quelle donne che vanno con uomini sposati e, anche peggio, se sono sposate a loro volta.
> ...



Ciao Diletta,

noti la differenza? 
L'hai fatto e lo rifaresti verso quel gruppo di persone che si sono intromesse nel tuo o in altri rapporti. Te la prendi con un altro tipo di comportamento, che non è uguale a chi sceglie di condurre una vita sessuale "aperta". Sono due concetti di comportamento completamente differenti. Intromettersi in un rapporto, significa fare del male a qualcuno. Scegliere liberamente con chi unirsi, non lo include per forza. 


sienne


----------



## epitaph (1 Settembre 2015)

Lo scricciolo è un tipo di uccellino che vive nelle foreste tropicali o dal clima comunque mite.
Sono uccellini che cantano spesso e a tutte le ore del giorno.

Un giorno un maschio avvistò una bella femmina sola e libera sull'albero accanto e provò ad avvicinarsi per proporle di divenire la sua compagna (ovvero di accoppiarsi e "nidiare" ). La femmina lo scansò subito e gli fece capire che prima di accettarlo come compagno avrebbero dovuto cantare perfettamente all'unisono la melodia che lei aveva come propria ed unica rispetto a tutte le altre femmine.
Naturalmente, pensò il maschio, con un po' di sconforto, per arrivare a quel livello di perfezione sarebbero occorse settimane, forse mesi interi di estenuanti esercitazioni: giornate durante le quali non si sarebbe fatto altro che cercare il cibo e, appunto, esercitarsi a cinguettare insieme.

La femmina sapeva bene quanto fosse importante raggiungere l'unisono, perché solo così un domani si sarebbero potuti riconoscere e ritrovare nel mezzo della foresta e di tutti gli altri uccelli.

Bene, finalmente dopo mesi e mesi di esercitazioni il maschio, ormai quasi esausto, riuscì a replicare perfettamente la melodia decisa dalla femmina che quindi acconsentì all'accoppiamento e di lì a poco depose le uova.

Qualche tempo dopo però, il maschio cominciò a sentire curiosità e attrazione per le tante altre femmine che sentiva cinguettare nel bosco. Un giorno che si era deciso ad abbandonare il nido e la propria compagna per raggiungere una delle femmine libere e cinguettanti, al momento di spiccare il volo si fermò di colpo!
 Poi con aria quasi rassegnata si adagiò lentamente a fianco del nido.

 Come mai aveva rinunciato ai suoi ludici propositi?
Beh... probabilmente si era reso conto che se voleva accoppiarsi con una femmina diversa avrebbe dovuto sottoporsi nuovamente a tutte quelle estenuanti esercitazioni...


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> noti la differenza?
> L'hai fatto e lo rifaresti verso quel gruppo di persone che si sono intromesse nel tuo o in altri rapporti. Te la prendi con un altro tipo di comportamento, che non è uguale a chi sceglie di condurre una vita sessuale "aperta". Sono due concetti di comportamento completamente differenti. Intromettersi in un rapporto, significa fare del male a qualcuno. Scegliere liberamente con chi unirsi, non lo include per forza.
> ...


Esatto.


----------



## Tessa (1 Settembre 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Lo scricciolo è un tipo di uccellino che vive nelle foreste tropicali o dal clima comunque mite.
> Sono uccellini che cantano spesso e a tutte le ore del giorno.
> 
> Un giorno un maschio avvistò una bella femmina sola e libera sull'albero accanto e provò ad avvicinarsi per proporle di divenire la sua compagna (ovvero di accoppiarsi e "nidiare" ). La femmina lo scansò subito e gli fece capire che prima di accettarlo come compagno avrebbero dovuto cantare perfettamente all'unisono la melodia che lei aveva come propria ed unica rispetto a tutte le altre femmine.
> ...


Bella. 
Mi piacciono le cose che scrivi. Sei molto maturo per essere molto giovane. Qual'e' la tua storia?


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Lo scricciolo è un tipo di uccellino che vive nelle foreste tropicali o dal clima comunque mite.
> Sono uccellini che cantano spesso e a tutte le ore del giorno.
> 
> Un giorno un maschio avvistò una bella femmina sola e libera sull'albero accanto e provò ad avvicinarsi per proporle di divenire la sua compagna (ovvero di accoppiarsi e "nidiare" ). La femmina lo scansò subito e gli fece capire che prima di accettarlo come compagno avrebbero dovuto cantare perfettamente all'unisono la melodia che lei aveva come propria ed unica rispetto a tutte le altre femmine.
> ...


Per fortuna siamo a molti step evolutivi più in là rispetto agli uccelli.


----------



## Tessa (1 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Solo una domanda: perchè?


C'e' chi considera il sesso qualcosa di molto intimo, chi lo considera un gioco, chi un mezzo per affermarsi, chi il modo per riempire un vuoto o un disagio, chi un valore da preservare. 
Impossibile mettere d'accordo tutti.


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> C'e' chi considera il sesso qualcosa di molto intimo, chi lo considera un gioco, chi un mezzo per affermarsi, chi il modo per riempire un vuoto o un disagio, chi un valore da preservare.
> Impossibile mettere d'accordo tutti.


Appunto. Perchè assolutizzare valori che sono solo relativi?
E che non sono mai stati assoluti, perchè quelli che descrive Diletta erano comportamenti propri solo di una categoria di persone.


----------



## Tessa (1 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Appunto. Perchè assolutizzare valori che sono solo relativi?
> E che non sono mai stati assoluti, perchè quelli che descrive Diletta erano comportamenti propri solo di una categoria di persone.


Non mi sembra che Diletta assolutizzi.
Ha una sua visione come tu hai la tua, io la mia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Brunetta,
> purtroppo è così nella maggior parte dei casi.
> La percezione comune è quella.
> Ho sentito più di una donna (parlo di persone di livello culturale medio alto) definire 'zoccola' una che la dava con una certa nonchalance, o che la dava da donna già 'impegnata'.
> Nei confronti degli uomini il giudizio è spesso differente, e a mio modesto avviso lo è perchè è un mondo profondamente maschilista. Dove, appunto, se un uomo tradisce è un 'farfallone', un 'figo', un 'fijo de bona mamma'. A meno che quell'uomo non sia il tuo, di tua sorella, o della tua migliore amica. In quel caso è il peggiore degli stronzi.



Una donna che fa certi discorsi non è di livello medio alto, né culturale, né di nessun altro tipo.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Lo scricciolo è un tipo di uccellino che vive nelle foreste tropicali o dal clima comunque mite.
> Sono uccellini che cantano spesso e a tutte le ore del giorno.
> 
> Un giorno un maschio avvistò una bella femmina sola e libera sull'albero accanto e provò ad avvicinarsi per proporle di divenire la sua compagna (ovvero di accoppiarsi e "nidiare" ). La femmina lo scansò subito e gli fece capire che prima di accettarlo come compagno avrebbero dovuto cantare perfettamente all'unisono la melodia che lei aveva come propria ed unica rispetto a tutte le altre femmine.
> ...


Molto carina

Il grado di importanza che dà la scricciola al sesso è proporzionato al valore che dà alla sicurezza, all'affidabilità nel tempo del maschio. Ne valuta la capacità di "sacrificio"!
Il grado di importanza che invece lo scricciolo dà al sesso non è pari a nulla, nel senso che non c'è un "secondo fine".
In questo, lo scricciolo è molto più vicino alla mia concezione dell'amore di quanto lo sia la scricciola.


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che Diletta assolutizzi.
> Ha una sua visione come tu hai la tua, io la mia.


Non hai letto con attenzione, Tessa.
La nostra società.
I valori.
Il sesso deve essere.
Le nuove generazioni.

Questo si chiama assolutizzare.
E io della mia visione sul sesso qui non ne ho proprio parlato, appunto perchè la applico solo a me stessa e qui si sta facendo un discorso generale.


----------



## epitaph (1 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Bella.
> Mi piacciono le cose che scrivi. Sei molto maturo per essere molto giovane. Qual'e' la tua storia?


Grazie per l'apprezzamento.


----------



## mora83 (1 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Una donna che fa certi discorsi non è di livello medio alto, né culturale, né di nessun altro tipo.


leggevo la discussione e stavo per commentare allo stesso modo...!
eppure confermo certi discorsi li sento fin troppo spesso e da fin troppo tempo senza distinzione culturale, geografica, temporale o chissà quale altro parametro. L'assunto non cambia: zoccola vs figo a parità di comportamenti!


----------



## Tessa (1 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non hai letto con attenzione, Tessa.
> La nostra società.
> I valori.
> Il sesso deve essere.
> ...


Ho riletto il suo post. Non assolutizza esprime la sua visione.
Della tua visione non ne hai parlato esplicitamente ma sbaglio se dico che è molto distante da quella di Diletta?


----------



## Tessa (1 Settembre 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Grazie per l'apprezzamento.


Prego. Pero' sei ermetico.....


----------



## epitaph (1 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Prego. Pero' sei ermetico.....


Storie, vere o inventate non ha importanza, qui ce ne sono tante e ogni giorno diverse. Non c'è bisogno anche della mia che, tra l'altro, è priva di tradimenti. Mi pare più utile dare quale spunto alle discussioni, per lo meno quelle in cui ritengo di poterlo fare.
Il resto mi appartiene e lo riservo a pochissime persone che conosco bene. E' il mio carattere.
scusa.

ciao.


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Storie, vero o inventate non ha importanza, qui ce ne sono tante e ogni giorno diverse. Non c'è bisogno anche della mia che, *tra l'altro, è priva di tradimenti*. Mi pare più utile dare quale spunto alle discussioni, per lo meno quelle in cui ritengo di poterlo fare.
> Il resto mi appartiene e lo riservo a pochissime persone che conosco bene. E' il mio carattere.
> scusa.
> 
> ciao.


Allora non ti vogliamo :rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (1 Settembre 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Storie, vero o inventate non ha importanza, qui ce ne sono tante e ogni giorno diverse. Non c'è bisogno anche della mia che, tra l'altro, è priva di tradimenti. Mi pare più utile dare quale spunto alle discussioni, per lo meno quelle in cui ritengo di poterlo fare.
> Il resto mi appartiene e lo riservo a pochissime persone che conosco bene. E' il mio carattere.
> scusa.
> 
> ciao.


Ti illudi di star qui senza far trapelare parti di te.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ti illudi di star qui senza far trapelare parti di te.


Non è illusione. È il suo carattere. Te lo ha appena detto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> A 17 anni non credo io possa decidere che donna diventare. Posso solo aspirare* alla donna che vorrei diventare.



Mia figlia ha la tua età e sta lavorando per diventare quello che vuole. Lavorando su sé stessa in primis. Le aspirazioni senza fatica restano tali. Poi puoi sbagliare e rivedere gli obbiettivi. Ci mancherebbe. Ma non basta sognare, bisogna fare un piano ed attuarlo. Piano piano. Andando per obiettivi intermedi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Storie, vero o inventate non ha importanza, qui ce ne sono tante e ogni giorno diverse. Non c'è bisogno anche della mia che, tra l'altro, è priva di tradimenti. Mi pare più utile dare quale spunto alle discussioni, per lo meno quelle in cui ritengo di poterlo fare.
> Il resto mi appartiene e lo riservo a pochissime persone che conosco bene. E' il mio carattere.
> scusa.
> 
> ciao.



Posso almeno chiedere il motivo del Nick? Perché non mette propriamente allegria....


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Posso almeno chiedere il motivo del Nick? Perché non mette propriamente allegria....


L'ha già "spiegato". Cerca e trovi.


----------



## Tessa (1 Settembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non è illusione. È il suo carattere. Te lo ha appena detto.


E tu non hai capito un fico di quello che ho scritto io.


----------



## epitaph (1 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Posso almeno chiedere il motivo del Nick? Perché non mette propriamente allegria....


sì certo.

http://www.tradimento.net/52-disquisizioni-culturali/22474-cinema?p=1595942&viewfull=1#post1595942


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non hai letto con attenzione, Tessa.
> La nostra società.
> I valori.
> Il sesso deve essere.
> ...




Non è assolutizzare. Non a caso, proprio per evitare fraintendimenti, ho scritto per ben due volte:
secondo me. 
Se non basta neanche questo, allora non ha senso neanche scrivere su di un forum che è appunto un luogo dove confrontarsi sulle diverse visioni che uno ha.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non è illusione. È il suo carattere. Te lo ha appena detto.



Ciao

tutto bene caciottina? ... 


Io l'ho capito differentemente. Cioè, anche se non racconti dei fatti, 
basta esprimere una opinione / idea, per far capire qualcosa di te. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tutto bene caciottina? ...
> 
> ...


Esatto. Grazie.


----------



## epitaph (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tutto bene caciottina? ...
> 
> ...


Vero, infatti se uno non volesse far trapelare le proprie idee e convinzioni dovrebbe semplicemente non scrivere.
Ma, invece, si può dare la propria visione senza per forza raccontare in pubblico la propria vita, no?

Tornando alla discussione, mi sarebbe piaciuto leggere qualche interpretazione in più sulla storiella che ho postato sugli uccelli, premettendo che ognuno può vederla come gli pare, o come può.


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Vero, infatti se uno non volesse far trapelare le proprie idee e convinzioni dovrebbe semplicemente non scrivere.
> Ma, invece, si può dare la propria visione senza per forza raccontare in pubblico la propria vita, no?
> 
> Tornando alla discussione, mi sarebbe piaciuto leggere qualche interpretazione in più sulla storiella che ho postato sugli uccelli, premettendo che ognuno può vederla come gli pare, o come può.




...la storiella sugli uccelli non rappresenta più il contesto attuale.
Infatti, se lo scricciolo vivesse nel nostro tempo non si dovrebbe preoccupare del sacrificio che andrebbe a fare stando dietro ai capricci della scricciola di turno.
Non ce ne sarebbe alcun bisogno...


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Vero, infatti se uno non volesse far trapelare le proprie idee e convinzioni dovrebbe semplicemente non scrivere.
> Ma, invece, si può dare la propria visione senza per forza raccontare in pubblico la propria vita, no?
> 
> Tornando alla discussione, mi sarebbe piaciuto leggere qualche interpretazione in più sulla storiella che ho postato sugli uccelli, premettendo che ognuno può vederla come gli pare, o come può.



Ciao

non mi sono mai lamentata o espressa a riguardo, se qualcuno racconta o meno dei propri fatti. 

Ammetto, di non averla letta tutta. Mi ha fatto sorridere e i pensieri sono subito scattati sul fatto che oltre il 90% degli uccelli sono monogami. Come anche alcuni mammiferi, come i lupi, le volpi, i pipistrelli ecc. ... e ho pensato, quanto sappiamo poco sul comportamento sociale e sessuale degli animali ... 


sienne


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è assolutizzare. Non a caso, proprio per evitare fraintendimenti, ho scritto per ben due volte:
> secondo me.
> Se non basta neanche questo, allora non ha senso neanche scrivere su di un forum che è appunto un luogo dove confrontarsi sulle diverse visioni che uno ha.


Ciao Diletta.
Leggo una certa stizza nella tua risposta che non capisco.

So leggere, e ho letto anche i "secondo me".
Se t'interessa sapere come mai l'ho ritenuta lo stesso un'assolutizzazione, bene, te lo spiego.
Se invece il mio commento ti ha infastidita e basta la cosa non mi riguarda.

Dimmi tu.


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ...'ada vde'.


di dove sei ?


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Azz.
> Boh.
> Io la verità me la sono scelta. D'impeto, ma me la sono scelta.
> Mi è stata data. E più mi veniva data più scavavo, per scoprire quanto era bassa e puzzolente. E mi sono fermata quando ho deciso io.
> ...



La verità ti è stata data o te la sei scelta ?
Non si capisce...


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> di dove sei ?


Un po' più al nord del nord Africa.
Tu?



Jim Cain ha detto:


> La verità ti è stata data o te la sei scelta ?
> Non si capisce...


Beh le due cose non sono mica in antitesi.
Ho fatto il terzo grado è mi è stata data.


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Un po' più al nord del nord Africa.
> Tu?


Anche. Lato est.


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche. Lato est.


Che culo! Un potenziale compatriota :rotfl:
Ah. Infatti ce l'hai pure scritto sotto l'avatar.


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Un po' più al nord del nord Africa.
> Tu?
> 
> 
> ...


Si e no.
Se avevi già sufficienti 'prove' a carico e negare l'evidenza era quasi impossibile direi che la verità te la sei cercata...


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Che culo! Un potenziale compatriota :rotfl:


Capoluogo di Regione ?
Comunque qui un altro mio concittadino c'è...


----------



## epitaph (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...la storiella sugli uccelli non rappresenta più il contesto attuale.
> Infatti, *se lo scricciolo vivesse nel nostro tempo* non si dovrebbe preoccupare del sacrificio che andrebbe a fare stando dietro ai capricci della scricciola di turno.
> Non ce ne sarebbe alcun bisogno...


Grazie per la tua interpretazione; a me pare invece perennemente attuale, come ogni cosa che riesca ad avvicinarsi alla "verità".
Anzitutto ti rassicuro sul fatto che, fortunatamente, gli scriccioli non si sono ancora estinti .

Dunque... non credo che nei rapporti tra uccelli ci sia molto spazio per i capricci... Ad ogni buon conto a me pare, piuttosto, un sistema geniale a disposizione delle femmine per la selezione del maschio davvero interessato (e quindi per la sopravvivenza della specie) e contemporaneamente anche il disincentivo "all'abbandono del tetto (letto) coniugale".

Una considerazione va fatta anche sulla pre-condizione necessaria affinché il sistema "stia in piedi": tutte le femmine devono adottare questo comportamento.
Se, infatti, alcune decidessero di "non fare i capricci" e concedersi liberamente, a rimetterci sarebbe l'intera specie in quanto il maschio non avrebbe più bisogno di occuparsi della sua compagna (e della successiva nidiata) per soddisfare i suoi istinti.


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua interpretazione; a me pare invece perennemente attuale, come ogni cosa che riesca ad avvicinarsi alla "verità".
> Anzitutto ti rassicuro sul fatto che, fortunatamente, gli scriccioli non si sono ancora estinti .
> 
> Dunque... non credo che nei rapporti tra uccelli ci sia molto spazio per i capricci... Ad ogni buon conto a me pare, piuttosto, un sistema geniale a disposizione delle femmine per la selezione del maschio davvero interessato (e quindi per la sopravvivenza della specie) e contemporaneamente anche il disincentivo "all'abbandono del tetto (letto) coniugale".
> ...


E io ringrazio di nuovo l'evoluzione, che mi permette di non essere una stupida femmina che tutela il nido a tutti i costi.


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta.
> Leggo una certa stizza nella tua risposta che non capisco.
> 
> So leggere, e ho letto anche i "secondo me".
> ...



No, non era mia intenzione  se me lo spieghi ti presto attenzione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E io ringrazio di nuovo l'evoluzione, che mi permette di non essere una stupida femmina che tutela il nido a tutti i costi.



Quoto pur con enorme rispetto per gli scriccioli che non sono stupidi ma hanno un'intelligenza diversa. Quando qualcuno fa l'esempio dei bonobo chiamatemi che ci tengo.


----------



## epitaph (1 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quoto pur con enorme rispetto per gli scriccioli che non sono stupidi ma hanno un'intelligenza diversa. Quando qualcuno fa l'esempio dei *bonobo* chiamatemi che ci tengo.



vedremo di attrezzarci allora...


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quoto pur con enorme rispetto per gli scriccioli che non sono stupidi ma hanno un'intelligenza diversa. Quando qualcuno fa l'esempio dei bonobo chiamatemi che ci tengo.



Ciao

ohhh, i bonobo ... fare l'amore e non la guerra ... veri figli dei fiori ... 

Pensavo che avresti nominato i gibboni come scimmie monogame ... 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua interpretazione; a me pare invece perennemente attuale, come ogni cosa che riesca ad avvicinarsi alla "verità".
> Anzitutto ti rassicuro sul fatto che, fortunatamente, gli scriccioli non si sono ancora estinti .
> 
> Dunque... non credo che nei rapporti tra uccelli ci sia molto spazio per i capricci... Ad ogni buon conto a me pare, piuttosto, un sistema geniale a disposizione delle femmine per la selezione del maschio davvero interessato (e quindi per la sopravvivenza della specie) e contemporaneamente anche il disincentivo "all'abbandono del tetto (letto) coniugale".
> ...



E infatti è proprio a questo a cui alludevo quando ho considerato il sistema obsoleto.
Un tempo non tanto lontano, le "femmine" adottavano questo comportamento. Per la precisione, veniva adottato da chi aspirava a sposarsi (quindi quasi tutte).  
Era un atteggiamento normale e FURBO.
Era la cultura del tempo e le donne hanno sempre saputo l'enorme potenziale che avevano, quindi, così facevano.
Oggi, per chi fa "la preziosa" non so quali effetti ne derivino...parlandone in casa con le mie figlie è emerso addirittura che chi è più "virtuosa" ha maggiori problemi perché siamo al paradosso che, se nessuno se l'è filata, un motivo c'è...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ohhh, i bonobo ... fare l'amore e non la guerra ... veri figli dei fiori ...
> 
> ...



É la cosa più stupida del mondo paragonare due specie diverse. Porta un bonobo in banca ad aprire un mutuo e fammi sapere come se la cava. Ma anche un gibbone.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti è proprio a questo a cui alludevo quando ho considerato il sistema obsoleto.
> Un tempo non tanto lontano, le "femmine" adottavano questo comportamento. Per la precisione, veniva adottato da chi aspirava a sposarsi (quindi quasi tutte).
> *Era un atteggiamento normale e FURBO*.
> Era la cultura del tempo e le donne hanno sempre saputo l'enorme potenziale che avevano, quindi, così facevano.
> Oggi, per chi fa "la preziosa" non so quali effetti ne derivino...parlandone in casa con le mie figlie è emerso addirittura che chi è più "virtuosa" ha maggiori problemi perché siamo al paradosso che, se nessuno se l'è filata, un motivo c'è...



no. era un atteggiamento che molte si sentivano costrette ad adottare nonostante la bontà dei sentimenti che provavano.


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ohhh, i bonobo ... fare l'amore e non la guerra ... veri figli dei fiori ...
> 
> ...


Sono in studio e devo lavorare, però vi amo :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> É la cosa più stupida del mondo paragonare due specie diverse. Porta un bonobo in banca ad aprire un mutuo e fammi sapere come se la cava. Ma anche un gibbone.



Ciao

dipende estremamente cosa si vuole fare con l'osservazione di altri modi di relazionarsi. 
Personalmente lo trovo interessante. Mi fa riflettere su di noi ... visto, che ci sono ancora popoli che non basano la loro società sulla struttura della famiglia come facciamo noi. Bensì su un senso di comunità, ad esempio. Perciò, molto è costruito da noi. E mi chiedo, quanto? È un gioco di pensieri ... 


sienne


----------



## epitaph (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti è proprio a questo a cui alludevo quando ho considerato il sistema obsoleto.
> Un tempo non tanto lontano, le "femmine" adottavano questo comportamento. Per la precisione, veniva adottato da chi aspirava a sposarsi (quindi quasi tutte).
> Era un atteggiamento normale e FURBO.
> Era la cultura del tempo e le donne hanno sempre saputo l'enorme potenziale che avevano, quindi, così facevano.
> Oggi, per chi fa "la preziosa" non so quali effetti ne derivino...parlandone in casa con le mie figlie è emerso addirittura che chi è più "virtuosa" ha maggiori problemi perché siamo al paradosso che, se nessuno se l'è filata, un motivo c'è...


ok, Diletta... Se ho riportato la storiella che riguarda gli scriccioli è perchè ho voluto evidenziare un comportamento animale sostanzialmente "istintivo" e immutato nel tempo, perchè non condizionato da coscienza, cultura ed evoluzione di "usi e costumi". E' ovvio che non lo si può traslare pari pari all'uomo, e men che meno all'uomo moderno.
Però mi è venuta in mente dopo aver letto alcuni post e questo che riporto qui sotto in particolare:



Zod ha detto:


> E allora erigiamo (ehm) un monumento alla "zoccola ignota" poiché è grazie a lei che l'occidente vive un periodo di pace. Cribbio ma ben vengano le donne che la danno, non fanno mica male a nessuno, anzi, tutt'altro. Se tutte le donne la dessero non ci sarebbe nemmeno la prostituzione. Non c'è mica niente di male a trombare, tutti si divertono e nessuno si fa male. Si consumano calorie, ci si rilassa, si aumentano le aspettative di vita. Ma ben vengano le donne che fanno il primo passo, che ci provano, che dicono il cazzo che vogliono! Invece di lanciare segnali che per interpretarli e capire che vogliono trombare ci vuole la sensibilità di uno psicologo e lo spirito dell'acrobata che salta senza rete. Esistono gli anticoncezionali, scorporiamo la componente riproduttiva e viviamo il sesso come una cosa normale, un po più di una stretta di mano.
> 
> EDIT: hai idea di quanti problemi in meno e quanta felicità in più se tutti fossero liberi di scopare quando ne hanno voglia?


Ad ogni modo, come ho già detto sopra, ognuno ci vede quello che vuole o che può.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende estremamente cosa si vuole fare con l'osservazione di altri modi di relazionarsi.
> Personalmente lo trovo interessante. Mi fa riflettere su di noi ... visto, che ci sono ancora popoli che non basano la loro società sulla struttura della famiglia come facciamo noi. Bensì su un senso di comunità, ad esempio. Perciò, molto è costruito da noi. E mi chiedo, quanto? È un gioco di pensieri ...
> ...



Ma il fatto è che dovremmo paragonare tutta una serie di cose. Se i bonobo trombano la chiunque dovunque e comunque c'è tutta una serie di cose che sono connesse a questa peculiarità che sono ben più importanti di questa. Intanto figli dei fiori mica tanto che, pur raramente, sono cannibali. Poi sono pacifici fino a che restano nel loro branco e tra maschi pochino anche dentro al branco. Ma si mozzicano come gli scimpanzé, si staccano le dita e pare siano pure pedofili. A parte questo il sesso per loro non si sa ancora cosa rappresenti. Potremmo portare in mezzo a un gruppo un televisore e vedere se cambia qualcosa.


----------



## ipazia (1 Settembre 2015)

Bella la storia dell'accordare il canto. Per potersi riconoscere.  

Io preferisco questo.

[video=youtube;bQ4u9Vq3ZZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ4u9Vq3ZZI[/video]

Ma non penso che, parlando di femmine umane, possa bastare il riconoscimento e l'assonanza.
 E tanto meno la permanenza nel nido del maschio. (che certi maschi riuscire a farli uscire è liberarsi!)

L'alleanza che costituiscono le aquile io la trovo interessante. In termini metaforici. E con i dovuti accomodamenti. 
Sicuramente mi sembra più calata nella quotidianità di un modo di relazionarsi che mette maschio e femmina in condizione di partecipare insieme uno al vivere dell'altro. A prescindere dal nido. 

Per le femmine umane il ventaglio delle possibilità decisionali è ben più ampio. 

Non hanno più bisogno di un maschio che si prenda cura. Possono fare da sole. E sanno fare da sole. 
E socialmente questo è sempre più riconosciuto. 

In termini sessuali la grossa differenza è che le femmine umane possono decidere di accoppiarsi anche per il semplice desiderio di farlo. Anche come forma di comunicazione con un maschio interessante o incuriosente. 
E questo non è più necessariamente espressione femminile di "costruirsi il nido". 
E "costruirsi il nido" non è più l'esigenza che guida la sessualità umana. Non l'unica spinta almeno. 
Non penso lo sia mai stata. Ma credo che le femmine prima e le donne poi, in particolare, abbiano fatto molta fatica a dirselo. 

L'idea che la famiglia non sia più il raggiungimento massimo, ha cambiato schemi fondanti. 
Il riconoscere(si) la libertà di non desiderare di continuare la specie attraverso la riproduzione, ne ha cambiati altrettanti. 

Se un maschio umano stesse con me, perchè è troppo "pigro" per ricominciare il rito di "ricerca di assonanza" con un'altra femmina...lo prenderei a calci nel culo!
....per alleanza, con quello che comporta un'alleanza in termini umani, mi sembra già meglio.  
Ma che il fulcro dell'alleanza non sia il "nido" lo ritengo fondamentale.
Come ritengo fondamentale che l'alleanza non sia semplicemente di comodo o frutto di pigrizia o di paura.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bella la storia dell'accordare il canto. Per potersi riconoscere.
> 
> Io preferisco questo.
> 
> ...




Ddei bonobo che ne pensi?


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma il fatto è che dovremmo paragonare tutta una serie di cose. Se i bonobo trombano la chiunque dovunque e comunque c'è tutta una serie di cose che sono connesse a questa peculiarità che sono ben più importanti di questa. Intanto figli dei fiori mica tanto che, pur raramente, sono cannibali. Poi sono pacifici fino a che restano nel loro branco e tra maschi pochino anche dentro al branco. Ma si mozzicano come gli scimpanzé, si staccano le dita e pare siano pure pedofili. A parte questo il sesso per loro non si sa ancora cosa rappresenti. Potremmo portare in mezzo a un gruppo un televisore e vedere se cambia qualcosa.



Ciao

beh, nulla che l'essere umano non abbia anche già dimostrato ad oltranza. 
Ed è chiaro che è impossibile il confronto. Ma stavo indicando altro. 

Comunque in linea di massima si può dire che i bonobo sono prevalentemente pacifici e che sono le femmine a stabilire sia le relazioni forti, sia la posizione sociale del maschio che è legato a quello della madre. Poi i scimpanzé, sono diversi proprio come struttura sociale e comportamento. Lì è il maschio che ha prevalentemente legami forti con altri maschi, per proteggere il territorio. Le femmine vivono più in disparte e non dimostrano legami forti. Infine i gibboni stabiliscono relazioni monogame e vivono in coppia, ma tenendo distanza da altre coppie. 

Sono tratti generali. Che troviamo anche tra noi essere umani tra le varie culture. 
Che poi ci sia di tutto e di più, mi sembra chiaro e forse noi siamo i peggiori. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ddei bonobo che ne pensi?


Che litigano spesso tra maschi e femmine


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ddei bonobo che ne pensi?


Son dolcissimi


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2015)

http://www.paniscus.net/dewaal.htm


----------



## ipazia (1 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ddei bonobo che ne pensi?


Mi sono simpatici...

E dei lupi, che ne pensi tu?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, nulla che l'essere umano non abbia anche già dimostrato ad oltranza.
> Ed è chiaro che è impossibile il confronto. Ma stavo indicando altro.
> ...



Io stavo pensando semplicemente a questo: Facciamo fatica a riconoscere tutti gli umani come un'unica specie proprio perché nell'ambito delle diverse culture abbiamo differenze comportamentali sostanziali. Eppure ogni comportamento per quanto bizzarro ha delle motivazioni precise date dalle necessità che ogni civiltà si è trovata ad affrontare. Partendo però da una base comune dovremmo cercare di capire cosa siamo davvero proprio prendendo spunto da queste differenze.  Siamo diversi perché circostanze e ambiente ci hanno resi tali non perché abbiamo un dna diverso. Riportando questo ragionamento in ambiti più piccoli potremmo anche capire chi ci é a fianco. Operazione secondo me più produttiva del paragonarci a specie diverse.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io stavo pensando semplicemente a questo: Facciamo fatica a riconoscere tutti gli umani come un'unica specie proprio perché nell'ambito delle diverse culture abbiamo differenze comportamentali sostanziali. Eppure ogni comportamento per quanto bizzarro ha delle motivazioni precise date dalle necessità che ogni civiltà si è trovata ad affrontare. Partendo però da una base comune dovremmo cercare di capire cosa siamo davvero proprio prendendo spunto da queste differenze.  Siamo diversi perché circostanze e ambiente ci hanno resi tali non perché abbiamo un dna diverso. Riportando questo ragionamento in ambiti più piccoli potremmo anche capire chi ci é a fianco. Operazione secondo me più produttiva del paragonarci a specie diverse.



Ciao

ma è proprio di questo che parlo, quando dico, che gran parte del nostro essere è "costruito da noi" cioè, che è cultura e non un fenomeno innato in noi. L'osservare può servire per reinventarci. Ad esempio stanno nascendo gruppi di madri single che si uniscono e si aiutano a vicenda. Come anche gli anziani. Delle vere comunità. Perché no? Ci vogliono meno risorse se ci si unisce e questo non deve per forza essere riposto in una struttura famigliare ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua interpretazione; a me pare invece perennemente attuale, come ogni cosa che riesca ad avvicinarsi alla "verità".
> Anzitutto ti rassicuro sul fatto che, fortunatamente, gli scriccioli non si sono ancora estinti .
> 
> Dunque... non credo che nei rapporti tra uccelli ci sia molto spazio per i capricci... Ad ogni buon conto a me pare, piuttosto, un sistema geniale a disposizione delle femmine per la selezione del maschio davvero interessato (e quindi per la sopravvivenza della specie) e contemporaneamente anche il disincentivo "all'abbandono del tetto (letto) coniugale".
> ...


Hai  totalmente ignorato la mia interpretazione. Sono offesissima.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è assolutizzare. Non a caso, proprio per evitare fraintendimenti, ho scritto per ben due volte:
> secondo me.
> Se non basta neanche questo, allora non ha senso neanche scrivere su di un forum che è appunto un luogo dove confrontarsi sulle diverse visioni che uno ha.


Io ci ho aperto un thread  "Tutto il resto è noia: Manuale di corteggiamento". In effetti dedicare tempo a una cosa la fa percepire più preziosa e crea un legame.
Si contesta questo  perché lo si riferisce alla donna e sembra che sia una cosa retriva che deriva da un'idea superata della donna. Ma funziona anche per l'uomo e per gli scriccioli.


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non era mia intenzione  se me lo spieghi ti presto attenzione.


 Ok :up:
Tu sottolinei - giustissimamente - che l'attesa ha un suo valore.
Ma hai scritto anche, e riquoto:



Diletta ha detto:


> E' la mancanza di valori della nostra società che trova massima espressione nel "buttarsi via", e attenzione, non sto dicendo che non si possa fare, ognuno fa come meglio crede in tutta libertà, ci mancherebbe, ma che NON è bello e non è neanche da furbi.


Etcetera. Tralasciando il fatto che "buttarsi via" è una scelta lessicale molto precisa che indica già un giudizio... Non tieni conto del fatto che le relazioni sono multiformi. E che sesso, attesa, castità, promiscuità etc etc giocano ruoli molto diversi a seconda delle persone, e delle coppie.

In poche parole, e facendo un esempio:


Diletta ha detto:


> Il sesso doveva continuare ad essere qualcosa di così importante da desiderare e a cui arrivare col tempo. Le storie non dovrebbero cominciare dal sesso, così facendo ci si priva di una fetta enorme di emozioni e di entusiasmo perché il consumare tutto e subito ce le annulla.
> E' un po' come buttarsi la zappa sui piedi.


Auspicare una cosa del genere è sbagliato. Perché ci sono persone per cui dinamiche del genere semplicemente... non funzionano. Per cui aspettare magari è solo una costrizione che ammazza la gioia e l'entusiasmo, ad esempio.

E' un TUO modo di sentire. Vale solo per te e funziona con te. Non puoi applicarlo davvero a nessun altro.

E' un po' come se dicessi "per me la gente dovrebbe tornare a mangiare il gelato al cioccolato", che effettivamente è un gusto molto buono, senza però tener conto che le mie papille gustative rispondono molto meglio alla vaniglia, Mario è allergico al cacao, a Giada fa venire il mal di pancia e Guido, sebbene non disprezzi il cioccolato, raggiunge il nirvana solo col pistacchio.



Per dirla breve, Diletta, no, sono dell'idea che un "punto di vista" sul sesso che fanno gli altri non si può proprio avere, a prescindere. 
Si può avere solo un punto di vista sul proprio modo di vivere il sesso. E magari parlare delle differenze tra quello che piace a te e quello che piace a me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ok :up:
> Tu sottolinei - giustissimamente - che l'attesa ha un suo valore.
> Ma hai scritto anche, e riquoto:
> 
> ...


Condivido pienamente.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tutto bene caciottina? ...
> 
> ...



Ciao sienne si tira avanti 
Tu como estas?


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sono simpatici...
> 
> E dei lupi, che ne pensi tu?


C'entra o non c'entra, ma quanto li amo i lupi... :inlove:
E ho profondissima simpatia per l'omega...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sono simpatici...
> 
> E dei lupi, che ne pensi tu?



Gente che si fa i fatti suoi. Già questo me li rende simpatici.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2015)

Pazza ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito...Ma nella vita, mai dire mai. Ho 17 anni (piccola lo so) e sto insieme a questo ragazzo di 19. Non avevo mai incontrato una persona come lui, che mi volesse così bene e sono certa che farebbe tutto per me. Qualche giorno fa però l'ho tradito con un'altro ragazzo 18enne. Ci siamo incontrati una sera insieme ad altri due amici che si piacevano. Io dissi che ero fidanzata però a lui sembrava non importare. Un giorno andiamo tutti in piscina e in quella giornata lui mi bacia! Volevo morire. Ho pensato subito al mio fidanzato, a come ci sarebbe rimasto male e avrebbe sofferto, a come sono stata idiota e a come mi sarei sentita anche io. Bhè, posso dire che mi sento una vera mer**. *Sto malissimo e ho paura di piangere avanti a lui improvvisamente.*
> Cosa dovrei fare..? Dirglielo? Ho paura che mi lasci..non voglio perderlo.


Basta telenovelas. Stop alle cene guardando "Il segreto".
A 17 anni non si può essere talmente condizionati e ingabbiati da sovrastrutture da non sentirsi liberi di pomiciare con un ragazzo. 

Basta cazzate.


----------



## Diletta (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ok :up:
> Tu sottolinei - giustissimamente - che l'attesa ha un suo valore.
> Ma hai scritto anche, e riquoto:
> 
> ...



Grazie!
Ci ho riflettuto e sì, probabilmente è vero quello che ti ho evidenziato poiché il sesso è qualcosa di molto personale.
Però, siamo su un forum dove il tema sesso è protagonista indiscusso, quindi è anche normale che ciascuno di noi abbia la sua visione in generale.

E la mia è questa: la nostra è una società dove si consuma tutto e subito, come se si avesse paura di non arrivare in tempo a fare le cose che vogliamo. 
Ecco, la mia opinione è che siamo andati nella direzione sbagliata e il risultato l'abbiamo davanti agli occhi, specie per chi ha dei figli i quali sono perennemente insoddisfatti e quindi alla ricerca di un qualcosa di più eccezionale da fare.
Sempre di più...la serata in pizzeria con gli amici è ormai banale, ci vuole un weekend fuori dall'ordinario per ridare un po' di entusiasmo, ci vuole il viaggio all'estero, e, per tornare al sesso, ormai anche questo sta perdendo tutto il suo fascino: è così a portata di mano che finisce addirittura per interessare poco o nulla.

C'è un verbo che, solitamente, viene odiato dai giovani, le mie figlie, per le prime, non lo vogliono neanche sentire...è il verbo 'accontentarsi'.
Io lo uso spesso, invece, e per me non ha nessun significato riduttivo. Accontentarsi non vuol dire rassegnarsi.
Vuol dire riuscire a trovare felicità nelle cose che abbiamo, e sono tante.   
Un altro verbo che cerco di far amare, sempre alla mia prole, è 'sognare'. Se si smette di farlo allora sì che la vita appare monotona. 
Se si sogna si progetta e, coltivando il sogno, si ATTENDE.
L'attesa può rendere gioiosi al pari della realizzazione, e a me dispiace che oggi non lo si provi più, o quasi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Ci ho riflettuto e sì, probabilmente è vero quello che ti ho evidenziato poiché il sesso è qualcosa di molto personale.
> Però, siamo su un forum dove il tema sesso è protagonista indiscusso, quindi è anche normale che ciascuno di noi abbia la sua visione in generale.
> 
> ...


Il sesso sta perdendo il suo fascino? Non interessa? Ma che stai dicendo? Più che altro il sesso è stato brandizzato. Dopo la mercificazione del sentimento siamo arrivati alla manipolazione degli impulsi sessuali e addirittura a indirizzare le masse a fare sesso in determinati modi per poi creare un mercato relativo.
Il sesso è stato epurato di tutta la parte comunicativa e personale, spersonalizzato e riconfezionato in comode confezioni che danno l'illusione di una trasgressione foriera di potere.
Non è mai andato come adesso il sesso. E sì che anche prima andava via come il pane.


----------



## Spot (2 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il sesso sta perdendo il suo fascino? Non interessa? Ma che stai dicendo? Più che altro il sesso è stato brandizzato. Dopo la mercificazione del sentimento siamo arrivati alla manipolazione degli impulsi sessuali e addirittura a indirizzare le masse a fare sesso in determinati modi per poi creare un mercato relativo.*
> Il sesso è stato epurato di tutta la parte comunicativa e personale, spersonalizzato e riconfezionato in comode confezioni che danno l'illusione di una trasgressione foriera di potere.*
> Non è mai andato come adesso il sesso. E sì che anche prima andava via come il pane.


Quotissimo.
Davvero quotissimo in tutto, soprattutto sul neretto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Ci ho riflettuto e sì, probabilmente è vero quello che ti ho evidenziato poiché il sesso è qualcosa di molto personale.
> Però, siamo su un forum dove il tema sesso è protagonista indiscusso, quindi è anche normale che ciascuno di noi abbia la sua visione in generale.
> 
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il sesso sta perdendo il suo fascino? Non interessa? Ma che stai dicendo? Più che altro il sesso è stato brandizzato. Dopo la mercificazione del sentimento siamo arrivati alla manipolazione degli impulsi sessuali e addirittura a indirizzare le masse a fare sesso in determinati modi per poi creare un mercato relativo.
> Il sesso è stato epurato di tutta la parte comunicativa e personale, spersonalizzato e riconfezionato in comode confezioni che danno l'illusione di una trasgressione foriera di potere.
> Non è mai andato come adesso il sesso. E sì che anche prima andava via come il pane.


Per me state dicendo la stessa cosa illuminando aspetti diversi.

Lo osservavo giusto ieri sera per aspetti del tutto avulsi dall'argomento del forum.
Siamo talmente abituati alla semplificazione della vita data dalla tecnica e dai miglioramenti della modernità (e a tutto ciò che è comodo, facile, confortevole ci si abitua presto) che un'attesa di dieci minuti in posta ci sembra insopportabile, un guasto all'abituale bancomat che ci costringe a fare cento metri un intollerabile disservizio ecc).
Io da piccolissima passavo giornate dietro a mia madre che girava la città per i pagamenti e ho imparato ad attendere e a trovare io stessa modi per intrattenermi e questa educazione all'attesa credo che mi sia stata utile.
In ogni aspetto della vita trovo l'attesa importante e parte della vita stessa che non si riduce a soli eventi, emozioni, ma comprende e deve comprendere (PER ME) soprattutto riflessione e progettazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me state dicendo la stessa cosa illuminando aspetti diversi.
> 
> Lo osservavo giusto ieri sera per aspetti del tutto avulsi dall'argomento del forum.
> Siamo talmente abituati alla semplificazione della vita data dalla tecnica e dai miglioramenti della modernità (e a tutto ciò che è comodo, facile, confortevole ci si abitua presto) che un'attesa di dieci minuti in posta ci sembra insopportabile, un guasto all'abituale bancomat che ci costringe a fare cento metri un intollerabile disservizio ecc).
> ...


Diletta giustamente faceva riferimento ad un modello che è diventato universalmente consumistico, però nel farlo ha detto che il sesso finisce per interessare poco o nulla: non è così, è che anche per quello ci stiamo uniformando a direttive.
Attenzione: questa uniformazione non è affatto casuale ma è indotta e voluta per poter poi gestire un mercato che la soddisfi, e perchè ci sia uniformazione, bisogna che la gente pensi poco, e perchè questo sia facile, occorre che abbia poco tempo per pensare.
Quindi viene costantemente intrattenuta.
io ricordo sempre una frase di una mia pur odiatissima prof che diceva nella sostanza che la noia è sintomo di povertà interiore perchè sono talmente tante le cose su cui dovremmo riflettere che non è mai possibile essere annoiati se il nostro cervello funziona.
A me quindi non da noia l'attesa. 
Da noia se quell'attesa è studiata a tavolino, se ha un valore in sè, se deve essere misurata e se non è il tempo che invece ci occorre per capire cosa vogliamo. E a me di solito non ne serve tanto, basta che io me lo chieda. La vita è breve quando si sta bene e maledettamente lunga quando si sta male, da questa viene la mia sensazione della relatività del tempo, non dalla fisica. Se l'attesa quindi deve essere un modo di comunicare qualcosa, o il rispettare una convenzione sociale, cosa a cui credo si riferisse Diletta asserendo che perse quelle convenzioni si è perso anche l'interesse per il sesso, dico che non fa per me. 
Come non fa per me il sesso che segue la moda del momento e che DEVE esserci o subito o ogni lasciata è persa e che è la nuova convenzione. 
Non so se ci avete fatto caso, ma stiamo vivendo proprio un momento di grande conflitto tra le vecchie convenzioni, che erano maturate da una serie di ideali etici e direttive date dalla religione, e le nuove, che sono dettate dal mercato.
Ed è un conflitto forte perchè pure se le nuove ci bombardano a tappeto, le vecchie hanno radici antiche e ben piantate, perchè, vecchie desuete e a volte beghine, portano in sè spesso la distinzione tra ciò che è effimero e ciò che è duraturo, a favore del duraturo.
E mentre bene e male sono abbastanza relativizzabili, la capanna di mattoni rispetto quella di paglia regge ancora.
E se sei in una capanna di mattoni puoi passare il tuo tempo a pensare come migliorarla, se sei in quella di paglia il tuo tempo lo passi a ricostruirne un'altra identica non appena questa si è distrutta, in continuazione.
Per questo la gente manco finisce di pagare una macchina che fa un nuovo debito per un'altra, per fare un esempio.
Ci hanno convinto che tutto ciò che è nuovo è bello e che lo DOBBIAMO avere, ma così facendo ci hanno tolto la valutazione del VALORE di ciò che abbiamo.
Io non dico di accontentarsi ai miei figli, dico di imparare ad apprezzare quello che hanno.
Ci si accontenta quando non si ha quello di cui si sente il bisogno.
Ma tra bisogno e capriccio occorre saper distinguere.
Comunque l'eliminazione delle file per pagare le utenze la annovererei tra le cose positive perchè era un po' come andare al bar: si sentivano tante di quelle sciocchezze...


----------



## Diletta (2 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta giustamente faceva riferimento ad un modello che è diventato universalmente consumistico, però nel farlo ha detto che il sesso finisce per interessare poco o nulla: non è così, è che anche per quello ci stiamo uniformando a direttive.
> Attenzione: questa uniformazione non è affatto casuale ma è indotta e voluta per poter poi gestire un mercato che la soddisfi, e perchè ci sia uniformazione, bisogna che la gente pensi poco, e perchè questo sia facile, occorre che abbia poco tempo per pensare.
> Quindi viene costantemente intrattenuta.
> io ricordo sempre una frase di una mia pur odiatissima prof che diceva nella sostanza che la noia è sintomo di povertà interiore perchè sono talmente tante le cose su cui dovremmo riflettere che non è mai possibile essere annoiati se il nostro cervello funziona.
> ...




Innanzitutto ti ringrazio per averci dato quella bella frase della tua odiata prof che condivido in pieno.

No, non pensavo all'attesa in termini di convenzioni e neanche come "strategia" amorosa.
L'attesa è qualcosa di personale ed è come un dono che si fa colui che attende. Per me è bellissima l'attesa, il non vedere l'ora di...ed è stata allo stesso modo bella per la prima volta. 
L'attesa dà valore a quell'esperienza.
Secondo me e sulla base di confidenze raccolte fra i giovani che conosco, la facilità con cui si parla e si fa sesso, il sesso è quasi un'ossessione oggi e sono d'accordo con te, finisce per inibire in parte il desiderio e l'erotismo, ecco che allora si cercano altre vie trasgressive per emozionarsi. 
Non so se sei al corrente di quanto siano frequenti oggi le relazioni omosessuali fra ragazze e questo è emblematico secondo me.


----------



## Spot (2 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non so se sei al corrente di quanto siano frequenti oggi le relazioni omosessuali fra ragazze e questo è emblematico secondo me.


Emblematico di cosa?


----------



## Tessa (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Emblematico di cosa?


Ma fate apposta a far finta di non capire cosa scrive Diletta?


----------



## Spot (2 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma fate apposta a far finta di non capire cosa scrive Diletta?


Stavo per completare il post.
L'omosessualità, anche solo come step volto a conoscere, è diffusa da quando mondo è mondo.
Anzi, forse quando ci si trovava a frequentare ambienti esclusivamente femminili anche di più.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma fate apposta a far finta di non capire cosa scrive Diletta?


Il dubbio viene anche a me.
Se si è deciso che lei è una povera beghina repressa, tutto viene visto attraverso quelle lenti.
La sperimentazione sessuale è passata tra gli adolescenti come una prassi obbligata e non da ieri.
So di quindicenni che pensavano di dover sperimentare qualunque cosa vista in porno o pornosoft E questo a un'età in cui già guardarsi è una scoperta perché si è un rapido cambiamento.
Ed è così anche per l'omosessualità tra ragazze perché l'immagine che passano i media è di un passaggio naturale e obbligato. Così come passa l'idea che ubriacarsi e fare sesso con la qualunque sia il modo giusto per divertirsi.
La trasformazione di Milus Cyrus è stata casuale? Lei avrebbe pure potuto andare fuori di testa o voler seppellire l'immagine di sé adolescente brava ragazza, ma se non fosse stato funzionale al mercato e a trasmettere uno stile di vita non glielo avrebbero permesso.
Ci sono state attrici che hanno avuto problemi di droga, alcolismo e promiscuità, ma era tutto occultato quando era ritenuto produttivo farlo.
O non seguite questi cambiamenti o ne siete vittime.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Stavo per completare il post.
> L'omosessualità, anche solo come step volto a conoscere, è diffusa da quando mondo è mondo.
> Anzi, forse quando ci si trovava a frequentare ambienti esclusivamente femminili anche di più.


E questo come lo sai?


----------



## Spot (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E questo come lo sai?


Si dice e si legge, ad esempio, che nei collegi maschili e femminili fosse molto diffusa. O tra giovani militari.

Se è un'affermazione che ritieni sbagliata, confuta pure.


----------



## Ingenuo (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si dice e si legge, ad esempio, che nei collegi maschili e femminili fosse molto diffusa. O tra giovani militari.
> .


Chiunque conosca un minimo di storia sa che nell'antica Grecia era molto diffusa, tant'è che il termine lesbica deriva da Lesbo, isola greca.


----------



## Spot (2 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Chiunque conosca un minimo di storia sa che nell'antica Grecia era molto diffusa, tant'è che il termine lesbica deriva da Lesbo, isola greca.


Non ho fatto l'esempio greco appunto perché si tratta di una cultura leggermente differente dalla nostra.
Dov'era molto diffusa anche la pedofilia.


----------



## Ingenuo (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non ho fatto l'esempio greco appunto perché si tratta di una cultura leggermente differente dalla nostra.
> Dov'era molto diffusa anche la pedofilia.


Leggermente differente de che? La cultura greca è alla base delle nostre democrazie mica era una cultura arretrata. Gli omosessuali ad esempio erano molto rispettati. A meno che tu non intenda associare omosessualità e pedofilia...


----------



## Spot (2 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Leggermente differente de che? La cultura greca è alla base delle nostre democrazie mica era una cultura arretrata. Gli omosessuali ad esempio erano molto rispettati. A meno che tu non intenda associare omosessualità e pedofilia...


A livello di costumi era differente.
Abbiamo un forte retaggio greco, passato anche attraverso la loro letteratura, ma le nostre basi più solide per quanto riguarda legge e morale derivano dalla cultura latina. Profondamente diversa da quella greca. E, successivamente, dal cristianesimo.
E non è questione di arretratezza, tutt'altro.

Diamine, in questo forum si ha il vizio di rispondere in maniera davvero spocchiosa.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si dice e si legge, ad esempio, che nei collegi maschili e femminili fosse molto diffusa. O tra giovani militari.
> 
> Se è un'affermazione che ritieni sbagliata, confuta pure.


Si parlava di omosessualità femminile, non maschile, e diffusa negli ambienti monosessuali.

Se si trattava di una cosa nascosta non su quale base si possa dire che era diffusa.
Ma io non parlavo di omosessualità ma di sperimentazione omosessuale che viene trasmessa dai media come una cosa normale, diffusa e positiva al punto da far sentire strano chi non l'abbia praticata.


----------



## Eratò (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> A livello di costumi era differente.
> Abbiamo un forte retaggio greco, passato anche attraverso la loro letteratura, ma le nostre basi più solide per quanto riguarda legge e morale derivano dalla cultura latina. Profondamente diversa da quella greca. E, successivamente, dal cristianesimo.
> E non è questione di arretratezza, tutt'altro.
> 
> Diamine, in questo forum si ha il vizio di rispondere in maniera davvero spocchiosa.


Per dirla tutta la pederastia veniva praticata anche nel antica Roma.Plutarco racconta che i Romani usavano mettere al collo dei figli una bulla d'oro affinché quando giocavano nudi non venissero scambiati per degli schiavi e fatti oggetto di tentativi di seduzione.Non è un fenomeno limitato ad una sola cultura ma si ritrova in diverse culture compresa quella turca musulmana dove tra i bimbi che venivano strappati dalla famiglia alcuni erano destinati a diventare soldati e altri destinati a soddisfare gli appettiti sessuali del sultano.Era il significato che si dava che cambiava nei vari casi...


----------



## Spot (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si parlava di omosessualità femminile, non maschile, e diffusa negli ambienti monosessuali.
> 
> Se si trattava di una cosa nascosta non su quale base si possa dire che era diffusa.
> Ma io non parlavo di omosessualità ma di sperimentazione omosessuale che viene trasmessa dai media come una cosa normale, diffusa e positiva al punto da far sentire strano chi non l'abbia praticata.


Viene trasmessa così?



Eratò ha detto:


> Per dirla tutta la pederastia veniva praticata anche nel antica Roma.Plutarco racconta che i Romani usavano mettere al collo dei figli una bulla d'oro affinché quando giocavano nudi non venissero scambiati per degli schiavi e fatti oggetto di tentativi di seduzione.Non è un fenomeno limitato ad una sola cultura ma si ritrova in diverse culture compresa quella turca musulmana dove tra i bimbi che venivano strappati dalla famiglia alcuni erano destinati a diventare soldati e altri destinati a soddisfare gli appettiti sessuali del sultano.Era il significato che si dava che cambiava nei vari casi...


Vero, molto più precisa di me.
Fatto sta che i greci avevano un approccio al sesso piuttosto diverso dal nostro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si parlava di omosessualità femminile, non maschile, e diffusa negli ambienti monosessuali.
> 
> Se si trattava di una cosa nascosta non su quale base si possa dire che era diffusa.
> Ma io non parlavo di omosessualità ma di sperimentazione omosessuale che viene trasmessa dai media come una cosa normale, diffusa e positiva al punto da far sentire strano chi non l'abbia praticata.



Questo è verissimo ma non è da confondere con l'omosessualità. É più promiscuità secondo me. Quella viene pubblicizzata come tappa obbligatoria per non essere sfigati.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo ma non è da confondere con l'omosessualità. É più promiscuità secondo me. Quella viene pubblicizzata come tappa obbligatoria per non essere sfigati.


Basta guardare una puntata di Malattie imbarazzanti su Real time per vedere come c'è un impegno per prevenire malattie sessualmente trasmissibili perché in vacanza viene considerato normale che gli adolescenti si ubriachino e facciano sesso casuale.
Senza dire dei vari Jersey Shore o George Shore per vedere giovani che fanno sembrare quelli selezionati per il nostro Grande Fratello dei frati trappisti.
Ovviamente le trasmissioni scelgono che sceneggiatura seguire quindi presentano un modello.


----------



## Spot (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo ma non è da confondere con l'omosessualità. É più promiscuità secondo me. Quella viene pubblicizzata come tappa obbligatoria per non essere sfigati.


:up:


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo ma non è da confondere con l'omosessualità. É più promiscuità secondo me. Quella viene pubblicizzata come tappa obbligatoria per non essere sfigati.


E da che mi ricordo è sempre stato così...almeno negli ultimi decenni.
Io ero tacciata di essere sfigata, di essere lesbica, di essere uno schifo di persona solo eslusivamente perchè mi rifiutavo di partecipare ai vari giochi della bottiglia quando si stava in gruppo o perchè non mi slinguavo con le amiche per far eccitare gli amichetti. 
Una volta mi sono trovata "fidanzata" a un tizio solo perchè non era possibile che io a 16 anni non avessi ancora baciato nessuno. Ovviamente il fidanzamento è durato meno di un giorno, giorno nel quale mi sono rifiutata di uscire di casa per paura di incontrare il suddetto tizio.
Ero diventata una specie di barzelletta solo perchè avevo le mie idee romantiche (ciao Benny).


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E da che mi ricordo è sempre stato così...almeno negli ultimi decenni.
> Io ero tacciata di essere sfigata, di essere lesbica, di essere uno schifo di persona solo eslusivamente perchè mi rifiutavo di partecipare ai vari giochi della bottiglia quando si stava in gruppo o perchè non mi slinguavo con le amiche per far eccitare gli amichetti.
> Una volta mi sono trovata "fidanzata" a un tizio solo perchè non era possibile che io a 16 anni non avessi ancora baciato nessuno. Ovviamente il fidanzamento è durato meno di un giorno, giorno nel quale mi sono rifiutata di uscire di casa per paura di incontrare il suddetto tizio.
> Ero diventata una specie di barzelletta solo perchè avevo le mie idee romantiche (ciao Benny).


La pressione in questo senso c'è da almeno 15 anni ma adesso è fortissima e si è abbassata l'età.
Ovvio che più si è piccole e meno si regge la pressione.


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La pressione in questo senso c'è da almeno 15 anni ma adesso è fortissima e si è abbassata l'età.
> Ovvio che più si è piccole e meno si regge la pressione.


Pressioni simili le ho iniziate a subire alle scuole medie...crescendo ed entrando in piena adolescenza le cose sono precipitate perchè io ero quella strana.
Non ho mai ceduto, ma non perchè reggevo la pressione, semplicemente erano più forti le mie idee rispetto a quello che mi presentavano.
Per fortuna aggiungo.


----------

